# 2017 Christmas Case Swap at pcqypcqy's - Stanthorpe SEQ 2nd Decemb



## pcqypcqy

1. pcqypcqy - haven't decided yet.


----------



## pcqypcqy

dammit, forgot the date. Saturday 2nd December


----------



## Batz

11 months before the event.

I need a Bex and a good lay down. Overdue I timed out for a while.


----------



## madpierre06

DATE CLAIMER - SAT. 12th Dec

Swapping:

1. pcqypcqy - TBD
2. madpierre06 - TBD
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.
16.
17.
18.
19.
20.
21.
22.
23.
24.

Given I ain't had any from this'un's yet. :lol:


----------



## Motabika

Swapping:

1. pcqypcqy - TBD
2. madpierre06 - TBD
3.Motabika- Salty dik ale 
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.
16.
17.
18.
19.
20.
21.
22.
23.
24.

Given I ain't had any from this'un's yet. :lol:[/quote]


----------



## Liam_snorkel

Swapping:

1. pcqypcqy - TBD
2. madpierre06 - TBD
3.Motabika- Salty dik ale 
4.
5.
6. Liam_Snorkel - probably beer
7.
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.
16.
17.
18.
19.
20.
21.
22.
23.
24.


----------



## giatuprs

Swapping:

1. pcqypcqy - TBD
2. madpierre06 - TBD
3.Motabika- Salty dik ale 
4.
5.
6. Liam_Snorkel - probably beer
7. giatuprs - TBD
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.
16.
17.
18.
19.
20.
21.
22.
23.
24.


----------



## Peege

Swapping:

1. pcqypcqy - TBD
2. madpierre06 - TBD
3.Motabika- Salty dik ale 
4.
5. Peege
6. Liam_Snorkel - probably beer
7. giatuprs - TBD
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.
16.
17.
18.
19.
20.
21.
22.
23.
24.


----------



## madpierre06

A long way off yet, might be worth heading up a day early and get a bity of fishing/sightseeing for some fresh stone fruits in. I got a 6 man tent here.


----------



## pcqypcqy

madpierre06 said:


> A long way off yet, might be worth heading up a day early and get a bity of fishing/sightseeing for some fresh stone fruits in. I got a 6 man tent here.


Definitely. Note that it'll be the 2nd, not the 12th like you said (which is a Monday). I've asked the Mods to add the date and 'SE QLD' to the thread title.

Happy to have people up on the Friday night if they want, maybe we can shoot off to Brass Monkey, Granite Belt Brewery and/or Suttons Cidery. Or do this on the Sunday. Either way, it's a decent drive so worth doing more than just the one night.


----------



## Liam_snorkel

Better start cutting down trees for the fire if you want to 1UP Roger's effort


----------



## Zorco

Swapping:

1. pcqypcqy - TBD
2. madpierre06 - TBD
3.Motabika- Salty dik ale 
4.
5. Peege
6. Liam_Snorkel - probably beer
7. giatuprs - TBD
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.
16.
17. Zorco - Something Moist
18.
19.
20.
21.
22.
23.
24.


----------



## Meddo

Swapping:

1. pcqypcqy - TBD
2. madpierre06 - TBD
3.Motabika- Salty dik ale 
4. Meddo - Xtra pale black India red ale
5. Peege
6. Liam_Snorkel - probably beer
7. giatuprs - TBD
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.
16.
17. Zorco - Something Moist
18.
19.
20.
21.
22.
23.
24.


----------



## earle

Swapping:
1. pcqypcqy - TBD
2. madpierre06 - TBD
3.Motabika- Salty dik ale
4. Meddo - Xtra pale black India red ale
5. Peege
6. Liam_Snorkel - probably beer
7. giatuprs - TBD
8. Earle
9.
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.
16.
17. Zorco - Something Moist
18.
19.
20.
21.
22.
23.
24.


----------



## evoo4u

Swapping:
1. pcqypcqy - TBD
2. madpierre06 - TBD
3.Motabika- Salty dik ale
4. Meddo - Xtra pale black India red ale
5. Peege
6. Liam_Snorkel - probably beer
7. giatuprs - TBD
8. Earle
9. Evoo4u
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.
16.
17. Zorco - Something Moist
18.
19.
20.
21.
22.
23.
24.


----------



## Ciderman

Swapping:
1. pcqypcqy - TBD
2. madpierre06 - TBD
3.Motabika- Salty dik ale
4. Meddo - Xtra pale black India red ale
5. Peege
6. Liam_Snorkel - probably beer
7. giatuprs - TBD
8. Earle
9. Evoo4u
10. Ciderman - Doc Brown Future Ale
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.
16.
17. Zorco - Something Moist
18.
19.
20.
21.
22.
23.
24.


----------



## benken25

Swapping:
1. pcqypcqy - TBD
2. madpierre06 - TBD
3.Motabika- Salty dik ale
4. Meddo - Xtra pale black India red ale
5. Peege
6. Liam_Snorkel - probably beer
7. giatuprs - TBD
8. Earle
9. Evoo4u
10. Ciderman - Doc Brown Future Ale
11.
12.
13.
14.
15. Benken25 - something foolish
16.
17. Zorco - Something Moist
18.
19.
20.
21.
22.
23.
24.


----------



## nickxb

Swapping:
1. pcqypcqy - TBD
2. madpierre06 - TBD
3.Motabika- Salty dik ale
4. Meddo - Xtra pale black India red ale
5. Peege
6. Liam_Snorkel - probably beer
7. giatuprs - TBD
8. Earle
9. Evoo4u
10. Ciderman - Doc Brown Future Ale
11.
12.
13.
14.
15. Benken25 - something foolish
16.
17. Zorco - Something Moist
18. Nickxb - Something else
19.
20.
21.
22.
23.
24.


----------



## Radshoes

I'm probably going to have to pull out guys. don't think my beer will be ready in time.


----------



## evoo4u

Radshoes said:


> I'm probably going to have to pull out guys. don't think my beer will be ready in time.


How long does it need??? :huh:


----------



## Radshoes

Swapping:
1. pcqypcqy - TBD
2. madpierre06 - TBD
3.Motabika- Salty dik ale
4. Meddo - Xtra pale black India red ale
5. Peege
6. Liam_Snorkel - probably beer
7. giatuprs - TBD
8. Earle
9. Evoo4u
10. Ciderman - Doc Brown Future Ale
11.
12.
13.
14.
15. Benken25 - something foolish
16.
17. Zorco - Something Moist
18. Nickxb - Something else
19.
20.
21.
22.
23.
24. Radshoes - Banana Cider


----------



## Zorco

I'm out guys - My new job in rad shoe design is having it's Christmas party that week. Near Ballandean.


----------



## earle

So many people pulling out so early. I think you can tablets to fix that? h34r:


----------



## ballantynebrew

Radshoes said:


> Swapping:
> 1. pcqypcqy - TBD
> 2. madpierre06 - TBD
> 3.Motabika- Salty dik ale
> 4. Meddo - Xtra pale black India red ale
> 5. Peege
> 6. Liam_Snorkel - probably beer
> 7. giatuprs - TBD
> 8. Earle
> 9. Evoo4u
> 10. Ciderman - Doc Brown Future Ale
> 11. ballantyne - XPA Session Gose
> 12.
> 13.
> 14.
> 15. Benken25 - something foolish
> 16.
> 17. Zorco - Something Moist
> 18. Nickxb - Something else
> 19.
> 20.
> 21.
> 22.
> 23.
> 24. Radshoes - Banana Cider


----------



## angus_grant

Swapping:
1. pcqypcqy - TBD
2. madpierre06 - TBD
3.Motabika- Salty dik ale
4. Meddo - Xtra pale black India red ale
5. Peege
6. Liam_Snorkel - probably beer
7. giatuprs - TBD
8. Earle
9. Evoo4u
10. Ciderman - Doc Brown Future Ale
11. ballantyne - XPA Session Gose
12. Angus - MIA ale
13.
14.
15. Benken25 - something foolish
16.
17. Zorco - Something Moist
18. Nickxb - Something else
19.
20.
21.
22.
23.
24. Radshoes - Banana Cider


----------



## bradsbrew

Geez, didn't even get a chance to pull out of the winter swap yet.


----------



## pcqypcqy

bradsbrew said:


> Geez, didn't even get a chance to pull out of the winter swap yet.


Well these things start as a joke, but one thing leads to another...

I see Victoria are similarly organised.


----------



## Zorco

Luxury coach hire and driver with trailer. 33pax, 2 days:$2300

Worst case [everyone driving separate] 
Say 220km at 10km/l economy= [email protected]/l =$33 each way, $66 round trip.

$2300/33, $70 round trip.

I'd pay $4 for the bonus of drinking up and back and not having to drive!


----------



## Liam_snorkel

I'd rather drive than be stuck on a bus with you clowns!


----------



## Zorco

I'll pay the $70 to keep Liam's seat empty!

Think rugby tour lads!!!


----------



## madpierre06

Zorco said:


> Luxury coach hire and driver with trailer. 33pax, 2 days:$2300
> 
> Worst case [everyone driving separate]
> Say 220km at 10km/l economy= [email protected]/l =$33 each way, $66 round trip.
> 
> $2300/33, $70 round trip.
> 
> I'd pay $4 for the bonus of drinking up and back and not having to drive!


Drinking going up...prior to case swap? Plus sure as eggs Aydos will be playing Courtney Barnett all the way as well.


----------



## Zorco

All ideas that this is a bad idea are bad ideas.

Plus, we could do a winery tour on the way home. 

Consider topic floated and shelved for another day.


----------



## madpierre06

Zorco said:


> All ideas that this is a bad idea are bad ideas.
> 
> Plus, we could do a winery tour on the way home.
> 
> Consider topic floated and shelved for another day.


Gives cause to potential reconsideration.......


----------



## Bribie G

Sorry again, can't make it. Podiatrist appointment.


----------



## Radshoes

Zorco said:


> All ideas that this is a bad idea are bad ideas.
> 
> Plus, we could do a winery tour on the way home.
> 
> Consider topic floated and shelved for another day.


YOU JUST SHELVED A BUS?


----------



## Parks

NOTE: ~750ml PET bottles ONLY

Swapping:
1. pcqypcqy - TBD
2. madpierre06 - TBD
3.Motabika- Salty dik ale
4. Meddo - Xtra pale black India red ale
5. Peege
6. Liam_Snorkel - probably beer
7. giatuprs - TBD
8. Earle
9. Evoo4u
10. Ciderman - Doc Brown Future Ale
11. ballantyne - XPA Session Gose
12. Angus - MIA ale
13. Parks - Angus' kilt farmhouse scotch ale.
14.
15. Benken25 - something foolish
16.
17. Zorco - Something Moist
18. Nickxb - Something else
19.
20.
21.
22.
23.
24. Radshoes - Banana Cider


----------



## pcqypcqy

Bribie G said:


> Sorry again, can't make it. Podiatrist appointment.


But it's such a nice drive up from Lismore.


----------



## pcqypcqy

Bus won't suit me, but I think it'd be a good plan for the Brisbane crew.

It gives us the option of bussing over to a brewery/winery/cidery the day of/before/after.

I note as well that other swaps do a brew day and take a cube home. While I doubt any of us have a rig that can do that size, let alone be portable as well, maybe we can approach Granite Belt Brewery and do a brew with them?

Keeping mind we're discussing specific plans for an event that's 50 weeks away.


----------



## Parks

There will still be people that haven't got enough time to prepare a brew :S


----------



## evoo4u

If you decide on a bus, which would have to be booked in advance, and can get the numbers to fill it, I suggest you have all the money collected and non-refundable at the time of booking as well. Just a thought...


----------



## Radshoes

Can we also get a different bus? I don't want to travel in the shelved one.


----------



## winkle

NOTE: ~750ml PET bottles ONLY

Swapping:
1. pcqypcqy - TBD
2. madpierre06 - TBD
3.Motabika- Salty dik ale
4. Meddo - Xtra pale black India red ale
5. Peege
6. Liam_Snorkel - probably beer
7. giatuprs - TBD
8. Earle
9. Evoo4u
10. Ciderman - Doc Brown Future Ale
11. ballantyne - XPA Session Gose
12. Angus - MIA ale
13. Parks - Angus' kilt farmhouse scotch ale.
14.
15. Benken25 - something foolish
16.
17. Zorco - Something Moist
18. Nickxb - Something else
19.
20.
21.
22.
23. Winkle - Bretted Bananaz
24. Radshoes - Banana Cider


----------



## GibboQLD

Oh, alright then...

NOTE: ~750ml PET bottles ONLY
Swapping:
1. pcqypcqy - TBD
2. madpierre06 - TBD
3. Motabika- Salty dik ale
4. Meddo - Xtra pale black India red ale
5. Peege
6. Liam_Snorkel - probably beer
7. giatuprs - TBD
8. Earle
9. Evoo4u
10. Ciderman - Doc Brown Future Ale
11. ballantyne - XPA Session Gose
12. Angus - MIA ale
13. Parks - Angus' kilt farmhouse scotch ale.
14.
15. Benken25 - something foolish
16.
17. Zorco - Something Moist
18. Nickxb - Something else
19. GibboQLD - Russian Imperial Kombucha
20.
21.
22.
23. Winkle - Bretted Bananaz
24. Radshoes - Banana Cider




Zorco said:


> Say 220km at 10km/l economy= [email protected]/l =$33 each way, $66 round trip.
> 
> $2300/33, $70 round trip.
> 
> I'd pay $4 for the bonus of drinking up and back and not having to drive!


Reckon I've been spoilt by a turbo diesel -- round trip would work out to around $30 for me*.

* Not including the cost of therapy after the swap.


----------



## crowmanz

NOTE: ~750ml PET bottles ONLY
Swapping:
1. pcqypcqy - TBD
2. madpierre06 - TBD
3. Motabika- Salty dik ale
4. Meddo - Xtra pale black India red ale
5. Peege
6. Liam_Snorkel - probably beer
7. giatuprs - TBD
8. Earle
9. Evoo4u
10. Ciderman - Doc Brown Future Ale
11. ballantyne - XPA Session Gose
12. Angus - MIA ale
13. Parks - Angus' kilt farmhouse scotch ale.
14. crowmanz - I dunno
15. Benken25 - something foolish
16.
17. Zorco - Something Moist
18. Nickxb - Something else
19. GibboQLD - Russian Imperial Kombucha
20.
21.
22.
23. Winkle - Bretted Bananaz
24. Radshoes - Banana Cider


----------



## earle

Also it's compulsory to bring one couch per person. For burning of course. Why would you even ask?


----------



## Zorco

Bus idea cancelled. Eyes out for the council pickup then.


----------



## Radshoes

bradsbrew said:


> Geez, didn't even get a chance to pull out of the winter swap yet.


Ive done it for you mate.


----------



## bradsbrew

Radshoes said:


> Ive done it for you mate.


You might need to check again. Your post has made no sense for a while.
Vulgar display of power.


----------



## Aydos

NOTE: ~750ml PET bottles ONLY

Swapping:
1. pcqypcqy - TBD
2. madpierre06 - TBD
3. Motabika- Salty dik ale
4. Meddo - Xtra pale black India red ale
5. Peege
6. Liam_Snorkel - probably beer
7. giatuprs - TBD
8. Earle
9. Evoo4u
10. Ciderman - Doc Brown Future Ale
11. ballantyne - XPA Session Gose
12. Angus - MIA ale
13. Parks - Angus' kilt farmhouse scotch ale.
14. crowmanz - I dunno
15. Benken25 - something foolish
16.
17. Zorco - Something Moist
18. Nickxb - Something else
19. GibboQLD - Russian Imperial Kombucha
20. Aydos - **** knows
21.
22.
23. Winkle - Bretted Bananaz
24. Radshoes - Banana Cider


----------



## seehuusen

NOTE: ~750ml PET bottles ONLY

Swapping:
1. pcqypcqy - TBD
2. madpierre06 - TBD
3. Motabika- Salty dik ale
4. Meddo - Xtra pale black India red ale
5. Peege
6. Liam_Snorkel - probably beer
7. giatuprs - TBD
8. Earle
9. Evoo4u
10. Ciderman - Doc Brown Future Ale
11. ballantyne - XPA Session Gose
12. Angus - MIA ale
13. Parks - Angus' kilt farmhouse scotch ale.
14. crowmanz - I dunno
15. Benken25 - something foolish
16. Seehuusen 
17. Zorco - Something Moist
18. Nickxb - Something else
19. GibboQLD - Russian Imperial Kombucha
20. Aydos - **** knows
21.
22.
23. Winkle - Bretted Bananaz
24. Radshoes - Banana Cider


----------



## kegs23

NOTE: ~750ml PET bottles ONLY

Swapping:
1. pcqypcqy - TBD
2. madpierre06 - TBD
3. Motabika- Salty dik ale
4. Meddo - Xtra pale black India red ale
5. Peege
6. Liam_Snorkel - probably beer
7. giatuprs - TBD
8. Earle
9. Evoo4u
10. Ciderman - Doc Brown Future Ale
11. ballantyne - XPA Session Gose
12. Angus - MIA ale
13. Parks - Angus' kilt farmhouse scotch ale.
14. crowmanz - I dunno
15. Benken25 - something foolish
16. Seehuusen 
17. Zorco - Something Moist
18. Nickxb - Something else
19. GibboQLD - Russian Imperial Kombucha
20. Aydos - **** knows
21.
22. Kegs23 - crisp cascade 3.5% 
23. Winkle - Bretted Bananaz
24. Radshoes - Banana Cider


----------



## Cummy

kegs23 said:


> NOTE: ~750ml PET bottles ONLY
> 
> Swapping:
> 1. pcqypcqy - TBD
> 2. madpierre06 - TBD
> 3. Motabika- Salty dik ale
> 4. Meddo - Xtra pale black India red ale
> 5. Peege
> 6. Liam_Snorkel - probably beer
> 7. giatuprs - TBD
> 8. Earle
> 9. Evoo4u
> 10. Ciderman - Doc Brown Future Ale
> 11. ballantyne - XPA Session Gose
> 12. Angus - MIA ale
> 13. Parks - Angus' kilt farmhouse scotch ale.
> 14. crowmanz - I dunno
> 15. Benken25 - something foolish
> 16. Seehuusen
> 17. Zorco - Something Moist
> 18. Nickxb - Something else
> 19. GibboQLD - Russian Imperial Kombucha
> 20. Aydos - **** knows
> 21. Cummy
> 22. Kegs23 - crisp cascade 3.5%
> 23. Winkle - Bretted Bananaz
> 24. Radshoes - Banana Cider


----------



## Liam_snorkel

I'm excited already!


----------



## Insensate

Swapping:
1. pcqypcqy - TBD
2. madpierre06 - TBD
3. Motabika- Salty dik ale
4. Meddo - Xtra pale black India red ale
5. Peege
6. Liam_Snorkel - probably beer
7. giatuprs - TBD
8. Earle
9. Evoo4u
10. Ciderman - Doc Brown Future Ale
11. ballantyne - XPA Session Gose
12. Angus - MIA ale
13. Parks - Angus' kilt farmhouse scotch ale.
14. crowmanz - I dunno
15. Benken25 - something foolish
16. Seehuusen
17. Zorco - Something Moist
18. Nickxb - Something else
19. GibboQLD - Russian Imperial Kombucha
20. Aydos - **** knows
21. Insensate - tbd
22. Kegs23 - crisp cascade 3.5%
23. Winkle - Bretted Bananaz
24. Radshoes - Banana Cider


----------



## pcqypcqy

Aydos said:


> NOTE: ~750ml PET bottles ONLY
> 
> Swapping:
> 
> 20. Aydos - **** knows



Mid-swap posting. I like it.


----------



## pcqypcqy

Sorry Insensate, I think Cummy grabbed that spot prior to you, just hadn't formatted it right. Updated list below. Don't worry, someone will drop out for sure.

NOTE: ~750ml PET bottles ONLY

Swapping:
1. pcqypcqy - TBD
2. madpierre06 - TBD
3. Motabika- Salty dik ale
4. Meddo - Xtra pale black India red ale
5. Peege
6. Liam_Snorkel - probably beer
7. giatuprs - TBD
8. Earle
9. Evoo4u
10. Ciderman - Doc Brown Future Ale
11. ballantyne - XPA Session Gose
12. Angus - MIA ale
13. Parks - Angus' kilt farmhouse scotch ale.
14. crowmanz - I dunno
15. Benken25 - something foolish
16. Seehuusen
17. Zorco - Something Moist
18. Nickxb - Something else
19. GibboQLD - Russian Imperial Kombucha
20. Aydos - **** knows
21. Cummy
22. Kegs23 - crisp cascade 3.5%
23. Winkle - Bretted Bananaz
24. Radshoes - Banana Cider

Reserves
25. Insensate - tbd


----------



## pcqypcqy

As discussed with a few of you at Perry's, I'm more than happy if anyone wants to head up on the Friday night and make a weekend of it. I'll probably be there a day or two prior having a mini holiday and getting things set up. Will confirm closer to the date.

I'm also amenable to hitting some of the breweries/cideries/wineries on the Friday or Saturday. Though note that unless things drastically change, I wouldn't currently recommend the breweries.


----------



## Snooger84

NOTE: ~750ml PET bottles ONLY

Swapping:
1. pcqypcqy - TBD
2. madpierre06 - TBD
3. Motabika- Salty dik ale
4. Meddo - Xtra pale black India red ale
5. Peege
6. Liam_Snorkel - probably beer
7. giatuprs - TBD
8. Earle
9. Evoo4u
10. Ciderman - Doc Brown Future Ale
11. ballantyne - XPA Session Gose
12. Angus - MIA ale
13. Parks - Angus' kilt farmhouse scotch ale.
14. crowmanz - I dunno
15. Benken25 - something foolish
16. Seehuusen
17. Zorco - Something Moist
18. Nickxb - Something else
19. GibboQLD - Russian Imperial Kombucha
20. Aydos - **** knows
21. Cummy
22. Kegs23 - crisp cascade 3.5%
23. Winkle - Bretted Bananaz
24. Radshoes - Banana Cider

Reserves
25. Insensate - tbd
26. Scotty Mack


----------



## time01

NOTE: ~750ml PET bottles ONLY

Swapping:
1. pcqypcqy - TBD
2. madpierre06 - TBD
3. Motabika- Salty dik ale
4. Meddo - Xtra pale black India red ale
5. Peege
6. Liam_Snorkel - probably beer
7. giatuprs - TBD
8. Earle
9. Evoo4u
10. Ciderman - Doc Brown Future Ale
11. ballantyne - XPA Session Gose
12. Angus - MIA ale
13. Parks - Angus' kilt farmhouse scotch ale.
14. crowmanz - I dunno
15. Benken25 - something foolish
16. Seehuusen
17. Zorco - Something Moist
18. Nickxb - Something else
19. GibboQLD - Russian Imperial Kombucha
20. Aydos - **** knows
21. Cummy
22. Kegs23 - crisp cascade 3.5%
23. Winkle - Bretted Bananaz
24. Radshoes - Banana Cider

Reserves
25. Insensate - tbd
26. Scotty Mack
27. Time01


----------



## winkle

Castle Glen tour on the way anyone? Gravity Guru are you coming to this??


----------



## Parks

winkle said:


> Castle Glen tour on the way anyone?


----------



## kegs23

i will be heading up on the Friday, might even go up on Thursday and camp near by and go for a arvo motorbike ride and a morning ride on Friday before having beers


----------



## earle

pcqypcqy said:


> As discussed with a few of you at Perry's, I'm more than happy if anyone wants to head up on the Friday night and make a weekend of it. I'll probably be there a day or two prior having a mini holiday and getting things set up. Will confirm closer to the date.
> 
> I'm also amenable to hitting some of the breweries/cideries/wineries on the Friday or Saturday. Though note that unless things drastically change, I wouldn't currently recommend the breweries.



How far out of Stanthorpe is your place David?


----------



## pcqypcqy

it's about 15 to 20 minutes east of town, depending on how you like to drive.


----------



## earle

Still in Qld?


----------



## Zorco

Over the border for some cheap smokes


----------



## earle

Might make my dwap beer a Mexican lager then?


----------



## Parks

SEQ XMas swap emergency. Likely passport requirements. NENSW Xmas swap confirmed.

Only NE* beers allowed.


----------



## earle

NE* beers - any style as long as its as clear as swamp water


----------



## Zorco

NE* beers - any style as long as it's as flat as the SoO scorecard


----------



## pcqypcqy

It is technically in NSW, but I assure you my number plates are not yellow and all times will be Eastern STANDARD time, not daylight savings.


----------



## pcqypcqy

Note that we are well within artillery range of the border, much like Seoul.


----------



## earle

But how will we get into Mexico now Trump has built a wall?

Might have to SMASH through it?


----------



## madpierre06

pcqypcqy said:


> It is technically in NSW, but I assure you my number plates are not yellow and all times will be Eastern STANDARD time, not daylight savings.



Bit like Greg Inglis, eh.


----------



## benken25

Its qldish i guess


----------



## pcqypcqy

Less than 3 months to go, time to get a brew on.


----------



## pcqypcqy

*NOTE: ~750ml PET bottles ONLY*

*Swapping:*
1. pcqypcqy - some sort of smash. or a quince gin julebyrg.
2. madpierre06 - TBD
3. Motabika- Salty dik ale
4. Meddo - Xtra pale black India red ale
5. Peege
6. Liam_Snorkel - probably beer
7. giatuprs - TBD
8. Earle
9. Evoo4u
10. Ciderman - Doc Brown Future Ale
11. ballantyne - XPA Session Gose
12. Angus - MIA ale
13. Parks - Angus' kilt farmhouse scotch ale.
14. crowmanz - I dunno
15. Benken25 - something foolish
16. Seehuusen
17. Zorco - Something Moist
18. Nickxb - Something else
19. GibboQLD - Russian Imperial Kombucha
20. Aydos - **** knows
21. Cummy
22. Kegs23 - crisp cascade 3.5%
23. Winkle - Bretted Bananaz
24. Radshoes - Banana Cider

*Reserves*
25. Insensate - tbd
26. Scotty Mack
27. Time01
28.
29.
30.

*Side Swaps*


*Arriving what day:*
Thursday (availability of this to be confirmed)

Friday

Saturday​


----------



## pcqypcqy

I've added a few categories to the list. Thursday evening arrivals may be doable Kegs, will let you know. 

The plan for catering on Saturday arvo/evening will be to run the hat around and do a pig on the spit. 

At this stage we'll let everyone self cater for the other meals, but can potentially organise something for depending on demand.


----------



## earle

pcqypcqy said:


> I've added a few categories to the list. Thursday evening arrivals may be doable Kegs, will let you know.
> 
> The plan for catering on Saturday arvo/evening will be to run the hat around and do a pig on the spit.
> 
> At this stage we'll let everyone self cater for the other meals, but can potentially organise something for depending on demand.



Will we still do the 'everyone bring something along' for Sunday breakfast thing?


----------



## pcqypcqy

That's the meal I'm thinking of doing as a group. Depends on numbers, I know a lot of people like to disappear first thing.

Maybe also saturday morning/lunch depending on numbers.

But we'll probably keep it simple and just do everyone BYO for everything except the Saturday arvo/evening.


----------



## winkle

*NOTE: ~750ml PET bottles ONLY*

*Swapping:*
1. pcqypcqy - some sort of smash. or a quince gin julebyrg.
2. madpierre06 - TBD
3. Motabika- Salty dik ale
4. Meddo - Xtra pale black India red ale
5. Peege
6. Liam_Snorkel - probably beer
7. giatuprs - TBD
8. Earle
9. Evoo4u
10. Ciderman - Doc Brown Future Ale
11. ballantyne - XPA Session Gose
12. Angus - MIA ale
13. Parks - Angus' kilt farmhouse scotch ale.
14. crowmanz - I dunno
15. Benken25 - something foolish
16. Seehuusen
17. Zorco - Something Moist
18. Nickxb - Something else
19. GibboQLD - Russian Imperial Kombucha
20. Aydos - **** knows
21. Cummy
22. Kegs23 - crisp cascade 3.5%
23. Winkle - Probably something English
24. Radshoes - Banana Cider

*Reserves*
25. Insensate - tbd
26. Scotty Mack
27. Time01
28.
29.
30.

*Side Swaps*


*Arriving what day:*
Thursday (availability of this to be confirmed)

Friday.
Winkles - (We'll probably roll up on Friday and visit a few former classmates since I went to Thulimbah SS for awhile back when TV was a novelty).

Saturday


----------



## Bribie G

*NOTE: ~750ml PET bottles ONLY*

*Swapping:*
1. pcqypcqy - some sort of smash. or a quince gin julebyrg.
2. madpierre06 - TBD
3. Motabika- Salty dik ale
4. Meddo - Xtra pale black India red ale
5. Peege
6. Liam_Snorkel - probably beer
7. giatuprs - TBD
8. Earle
9. Evoo4u
10. Ciderman - Doc Brown Future Ale
11. ballantyne - XPA Session Gose
12. Angus - MIA ale
13. Parks - Angus' kilt farmhouse scotch ale.
14. crowmanz - I dunno
15. Benken25 - something foolish
16. Seehuusen
17. Zorco - Something Moist
18. Nickxb - Something else
19. GibboQLD - Russian Imperial Kombucha
20. Aydos - **** knows
21. Cummy
22. Kegs23 - crisp cascade 3.5%
23. Winkle - Probably something English
24. Radshoes - Banana Cider

*Reserves*
25. Insensate - tbd
26. Scotty Mack
27. Time01
28. Bribie G - Tooths 1950s XXX ale
29.
30.

*Side Swaps*


*Arriving what day:*
Thursday (availability of this to be confirmed)

Friday.
Winkles - (We'll probably roll up on Friday and visit a few former classmates since I went to Thulimbah SS for awhile back when TV was a novelty).

Saturday


----------



## Bribie G

pcqypcqy are you anywhere along or near Amosfield Road? If so I'll drive over via Woodenbong and Mt Lindsay Road. They were doing lots of work on it a couple of years ago, hopefully most sealed now. 

I'll bring curry for side dish. 
I'll be POQ Sunday morning as I have to be in Woodford via Kilcoy for son's birthday - all works out neat.


----------



## pcqypcqy

Bribie G said:


> pcqypcqy are you anywhere along or near Amosfield Road? If so I'll drive over via Woodenbong and Mt Lindsay Road. They were doing lots of work on it a couple of years ago, hopefully most sealed now.
> 
> I'll bring curry for side dish.
> I'll be POQ Sunday morning as I have to be in Woodford via Kilcoy for son's birthday - all works out neat.



I'm near the end of Amosfield Road, but on Mt Lindesay Rd. You can either go via Woodenbong or via Tenterfield. Right near the locality of Willson's Downfall, so it's much of a muchness from Lismore/Casino. From Kyogle it might be shorter via Woodenbong.

I think the road through Woodenbong is mostly sealed through the real windy bits, but from memory there were still unsealed sections. It's not the funnest drive, but might be better now.


----------



## pcqypcqy

2 months people!

Bobcat has been and cut us a nice flat pad in front of the cabin, which is grassing up as we speak. There's a big pile of wood ready to burn, as well as a couch or two. My farmer mate nearby is back from holidays this week and I'll hit him up for a pig.

If you're on the list and know you won't be making it, make sure you drop out with plenty of notice so the reserves have a chance to get organised.


----------



## Meddo

Yeah I'm out sorry pcqypcqy, the better half is due five days later so the chance of me getting a leave pass is now non-existent. Spot #4 is free for the taking, all...
*

NOTE: ~750ml PET bottles ONLY*

*Swapping:*
1. pcqypcqy - some sort of smash. or a quince gin julebyrg.
2. madpierre06 - TBD
3. Motabika- Salty dik ale
4. 
5. Peege
6. Liam_Snorkel - probably beer
7. giatuprs - TBD
8. Earle
9. Evoo4u
10. Ciderman - Doc Brown Future Ale
11. ballantyne - XPA Session Gose
12. Angus - MIA ale
13. Parks - Angus' kilt farmhouse scotch ale.
14. crowmanz - I dunno
15. Benken25 - something foolish
16. Seehuusen
17. Zorco - Something Moist
18. Nickxb - Something else
19. GibboQLD - Russian Imperial Kombucha
20. Aydos - **** knows
21. Cummy
22. Kegs23 - crisp cascade 3.5%
23. Winkle - Probably something English
24. Radshoes - Banana Cider

*Reserves*
25. Insensate - tbd
26. Scotty Mack
27. Time01
28. Bribie G - Tooths 1950s XXX ale
29.
30.

*Side Swaps*


*Arriving what day:*
Thursday (availability of this to be confirmed)

Friday.
Winkles - (We'll probably roll up on Friday and visit a few former classmates since I went to Thulimbah SS for awhile back when TV was a novelty).

Saturday


----------



## Insensate

Woohoo, Well that's me in...


----------



## Bribie G

I know I've mentioned this before re case swaps, but as it's all in 750ml PETS this time, then 30 of them is two cartons exactly, nice and neat and easier to transport than having a full 15 box and the other 9 rattling round the car. 

We might not make 30 on this occasion but worth working towards so everyone gets in?


----------



## Bribie G

pcqypcqy said:


> I'm near the end of Amosfield Road, but on Mt Lindesay Rd. You can either go via Woodenbong or via Tenterfield. Right near the locality of Willson's Downfall, so it's much of a muchness from Lismore/Casino. From Kyogle it might be shorter via Woodenbong.
> 
> I think the road through Woodenbong is mostly sealed through the real windy bits, but from memory there were still unsealed sections. It's not the funnest drive, but might be better now.



How's the road from Tenterfield through Boonoo Boonoo and Caroll's Creek?


----------



## Meddo

If you want to try to get to 30 I'm happy to still contribute beers to the swap if someone can carry from/to Bris for me, I just won't be able to attend unfortunately.


----------



## pcqypcqy

Bribie G said:


> How's the road from Tenterfield through Boonoo Boonoo and Caroll's Creek?



Last I drove it, about 18 months ago, it was fully sealed except for a 10km stretch between Bald Rock NP and Willsons Downfall, but the unsealed bit was regularly graded and we had no issues in our suzuki swift. I got the impression they were doing this in sections as they could afford it, so it may be sealed by now.


----------



## pcqypcqy

I think the issue with 30 is that not everyone can brew and end up with a full 23 litres of finished beer. Some struggle with filling 24 bottles.

There's always a side swap happening to pad out the boxes.

Plus people will be dropping out. I'll eat my hat if we have more than 20.


----------



## Bribie G

I'll bring Reggae Reggae sauce for the hat.

ps: 1950s Toohey's XXX pitched last night. Bottles will have WLP 059 Melbourne Ale for reculturers.


----------



## Meddo

No worries, well I'll probably brew up a batch anyway and if it turns out you're short of the full two-dozen I'll try to find a courier so I can still contribute.


----------



## pcqypcqy

Yeah, send the beers along with someone if you want, i'm sure there'll be no shortage of volunteers.


----------



## madpierre06

Bribie G said:


> I know I've mentioned this before re case swaps, but as it's all in 750ml PETS this time, then 30 of them is two cartons exactly, nice and neat and easier to transport than having a full 15 box and the other 9 rattling round the car.
> 
> We might not make 30 on this occasion but worth working towards so everyone gets in?



I get your point, but there's always the difficulty for the 20L batch fellas who need samplers as well. I'm getting into the habit, and a few others have been, of organising a few private swapsies via the thread. Always be happy to trade with ya Bribie. 24 plus extras.


----------



## madpierre06

Meddo said:


> No worries, well I'll probably brew up a batch anyway and if it turns out you're short of the full two-dozen I'll try to find a courier so I can still contribute.



Can courier for ya if you want to either make up the numbers meddo, or organise private swaps.


----------



## winkle

After having a few of Earle's buckwheat beer last swap, you lot will probably experience my Biere de Ble Noir - in all its Glorious Black Buckwheaty Wheatiness (unless it sucks, then you'll probably get something English)


----------



## evoo4u

Just bottled my Smoked Porter for the swap, and noticed one PET a little shorter and somewhat slimmer than the rest, so someone's going to be short-changed! I only had exactly 24 new caps, and too far out-of-town to slip in and grab some more, so there are no spares in PET bottles either.

I always assumed PETs were PETs, but filled and capped, the little one is 150g lighter than the other one...


----------



## pcqypcqy

interesting. I don't think aynone will mind.


----------



## evoo4u

I might even be gallant, and make sure I get the little one...


----------



## pcqypcqy

evoo4u said:


> I might even be gallant, and make sure I get the little one...



Or give it to me, I won't mind.

We might also have to run a pre-order for olive oil for you to bring to the swap - I'll probably go another 4 litre tin around then.


----------



## madpierre06

*Fitted Insensate into his spot. 

NOTE: ~750ml PET bottles ONLY*

*Swapping:*
1. pcqypcqy - some sort of smash. or a quince gin julebyrg.
2. madpierre06 - Robust Porter / Hoppy Saison...half and half.
3. Motabika- Salty dik ale
4. Insensate - TBD
5. Peege
6. Liam_Snorkel - probably beer
7. giatuprs - TBD
8. Earle
9. Evoo4u
10. Ciderman - Doc Brown Future Ale
11. ballantyne - XPA Session Gose
12. Angus - MIA ale
13. Parks - Angus' kilt farmhouse scotch ale.
14. crowmanz - I dunno
15. Benken25 - something foolish
16. Seehuusen
17. Zorco - Something Moist
18. Nickxb - Something else
19. GibboQLD - Russian Imperial Kombucha
20. Aydos - **** knows
21. Cummy
22. Kegs23 - crisp cascade 3.5%
23. Winkle - Probably something English
24. Radshoes - Banana Cider

*Reserves*
25. 
26. Scotty Mack
27. Time01
28. Bribie G - Tooths 1950s XXX ale
29.
30.

*Side Swaps:*
Madpierre06 - have 3 each of Stout, ESB'd American Wheat, and American Blonde to swap...and probably 3 each of both my swap beers to swap for those who want one of each from swap.


*Arriving what day:*
Thursday (availability of this to be confirmed)

Friday.
Winkles - (We'll probably roll up on Friday and visit a few former classmates since I went to Thulimbah SS for awhile back when TV was a novelty).

Saturday


----------



## Radshoes

hey shit
im seriously not in this - the price of babanas is too high


----------



## pcqypcqy

Radshoes said:


> hey shit
> im seriously not in this - the price of babanas is too high



Just smash out a pale ale real quick instead?


----------



## Parks

Updated swap beer. Didn't have time to cultivate some of Angus' ball yeast.

*NOTE: ~750ml PET bottles ONLY*

*Swapping:*
1. pcqypcqy - some sort of smash. or a quince gin julebyrg.
2. madpierre06 - Robust Porter / Hoppy Saison...half and half.
3. Motabika- Salty dik ale
4. Insensate - TBD
5. Peege
6. Liam_Snorkel - probably beer
7. giatuprs - TBD
8. Earle
9. Evoo4u
10. Ciderman - Doc Brown Future Ale
11. ballantyne - XPA Session Gose
12. Angus - MIA ale
13. Parks - Mango Saison
14. crowmanz - I dunno
15. Benken25 - something foolish
16. Seehuusen
17. Zorco - Something Moist
18. Nickxb - Something else
19. GibboQLD - Russian Imperial Kombucha
20. Aydos - **** knows
21. Cummy
22. Kegs23 - crisp cascade 3.5%
23. Winkle - Probably something English
24. Radshoes - Banana Cider

*Reserves*
25.
26. Scotty Mack
27. Time01
28. Bribie G - Tooths 1950s XXX ale
29.
30.

*Side Swaps:*
Madpierre06 - have 3 each of Stout, ESB'd American Wheat, and American Blonde to swap...and probably 3 each of both my swap beers to swap for those who want one of each from swap.


*Arriving what day:*
Thursday (availability of this to be confirmed)

Friday.
Winkles - (We'll probably roll up on Friday and visit a few former classmates since I went to Thulimbah SS for awhile back when TV was a novelty).

Saturday


----------



## pcqypcqy

Also updating swap beer.

*NOTE: ~750ml PET bottles ONLY*

*Swapping:*
1. pcqypcqy - Julebyrg
2. madpierre06 - Robust Porter / Hoppy Saison...half and half.
3. Motabika- Salty dik ale
4. Insensate - TBD
5. Peege
6. Liam_Snorkel - probably beer
7. giatuprs - TBD
8. Earle
9. Evoo4u
10. Ciderman - Doc Brown Future Ale
11. ballantyne - XPA Session Gose
12. Angus - MIA ale
13. Parks - Mango Saison
14. crowmanz - I dunno
15. Benken25 - something foolish
16. Seehuusen
17. Zorco - Something Moist
18. Nickxb - Something else
19. GibboQLD - Russian Imperial Kombucha
20. Aydos - **** knows
21. Cummy
22. Kegs23 - crisp cascade 3.5%
23. Winkle - Probably something English
24. Radshoes - Banana Cider

*Reserves*
25.
26. Scotty Mack
27. Time01
28. Bribie G - Tooths 1950s XXX ale
29.
30.

*Side Swaps:*
Madpierre06 - have 3 each of Stout, ESB'd American Wheat, and American Blonde to swap...and probably 3 each of both my swap beers to swap for those who want one of each from swap.


*Arriving what day:*
Thursday (availability of this to be confirmed)

Friday.
Winkles - (We'll probably roll up on Friday and visit a few former classmates since I went to Thulimbah SS for awhile back when TV was a novelty).

Saturday


----------



## Radshoes

pcqypcqy said:


> Just smash out a pale ale real quick instead?



I am hopefully smashing out a pale on friday, so i have potential to be in - but if someone else who wants to be in is keen they can have the spot - i definitely cant come as I am at a music festival that weekend


----------



## earle

Xmas case swap glass bulk buy????


----------



## Snooger84

I’m keen to do the swap & should have a Pilsner or Belgian Ale ready. Not happy about this first rule below though  
*
NOTE: ~750ml PET bottles ONLY*

*Swapping:*
1. pcqypcqy - Julebyrg
2. madpierre06 - Robust Porter / Hoppy Saison...half and half.
3. Motabika- Salty dik ale
4. Insensate - TBD
5. Peege
6. Liam_Snorkel - probably beer
7. giatuprs - TBD
8. Earle
9. Evoo4u
10. Ciderman - Doc Brown Future Ale
11. ballantyne - XPA Session Gose
12. Angus - MIA ale
13. Parks - Mango Saison
14. crowmanz - I dunno
15. Benken25 - something foolish
16. Seehuusen
17. Zorco - Something Moist
18. Nickxb - Something else
19. GibboQLD - Russian Imperial Kombucha
20. Aydos - **** knows
21. Cummy
22. Kegs23 - crisp cascade 3.5%
23. Winkle - Probably something English
24. Radshoes - Banana Cider

*Reserves*
25. Scotty Mack - Pilsner or Belgian Ale
26. Time01
27. Bribie G - Tooths 1950s XXX ale
28. 
29.
30.

*Side Swaps:*
Madpierre06 - have 3 each of Stout, ESB'd American Wheat, and American Blonde to swap...and probably 3 each of both my swap beers to swap for those who want one of each from swap.


*Arriving what day:*
Thursday (availability of this to be confirmed)

Friday.
Winkles - (We'll probably roll up on Friday and visit a few former classmates since I went to Thulimbah SS for awhile back when TV was a novelty).

Saturday


----------



## pcqypcqy

Snooger84 said:


> I’m keen to do the swap & should have a Pilsner or Belgian Ale ready. Not happy about this first rule below though



Ikea flip tops are DEFINITELY banned


----------



## kegs23

*just updating the list spot 22 is now free, sorry guys other things have come up,
and i will not be able to make it,
cheers kegs 

NOTE: ~750ml PET bottles ONLY*

*Swapping:*
1. pcqypcqy - Julebyrg
2. madpierre06 - Robust Porter / Hoppy Saison...half and half.
3. Motabika- Salty dik ale
4. Insensate - TBD
5. Peege
6. Liam_Snorkel - probably beer
7. giatuprs - TBD
8. Earle
9. Evoo4u
10. Ciderman - Doc Brown Future Ale
11. ballantyne - XPA Session Gose
12. Angus - MIA ale
13. Parks - Mango Saison
14. crowmanz - I dunno
15. Benken25 - something foolish
16. Seehuusen
17. Zorco - Something Moist
18. Nickxb - Something else
19. GibboQLD - Russian Imperial Kombucha
20. Aydos - **** knows
21. Cummy
22. 
23. Winkle - Probably something English
24. Radshoes - Banana Cider

*Reserves*
25. Scotty Mack - Pilsner or Belgian Ale
26. Time01
27. Bribie G - Tooths 1950s XXX ale
28. 
29.
30.

*Side Swaps:*
Madpierre06 - have 3 each of Stout, ESB'd American Wheat, and American Blonde to swap...and probably 3 each of both my swap beers to swap for those who want one of each from swap.


*Arriving what day:*
Thursday (availability of this to be confirmed)

Friday.
Winkles - (We'll probably roll up on Friday and visit a few former classmates since I went to Thulimbah SS for awhile back when TV was a novelty).

Saturday


----------



## pcqypcqy

Go scotty, go!

Sorry you won't be making it Kegs.


----------



## Snooger84

*
NOTE: ~750ml PET bottles ONLY*

*Swapping:*
1. pcqypcqy - Julebyrg
2. madpierre06 - Robust Porter / Hoppy Saison...half and half.
3. Motabika- Salty dik ale
4. Insensate - TBD
5. Peege
6. Liam_Snorkel - probably beer
7. giatuprs - TBD
8. Earle
9. Evoo4u
10. Ciderman - Doc Brown Future Ale
11. ballantyne - XPA Session Gose
12. Angus - MIA ale
13. Parks - Mango Saison
14. crowmanz - I dunno
15. Benken25 - something foolish
16. Seehuusen
17. Zorco - Something Moist
18. Nickxb - Something else
19. GibboQLD - Russian Imperial Kombucha
20. Aydos - **** knows
21. Cummy
22. Scotty Mack - Pilsner/Belgian Ale
23. Winkle - Probably something English
24. Radshoes - Banana Cider

*Reserves*
25. Time01
26. Bribie G - Tooths 1950s XXX ale
28. 
29.
30.

*Side Swaps:*
Madpierre06 - have 3 each of Stout, ESB'd American Wheat, and American Blonde to swap...and probably 3 each of both my swap beers to swap for those who want one of each from swap.


*Arriving what day:*
Thursday (availability of this to be confirmed)

Friday.
Winkles - (We'll probably roll up on Friday and visit a few former classmates since I went to Thulimbah SS for awhile back when TV was a novelty).

Saturday


----------



## crowmanz

This is coming up fast, I should probably should start planning something to swap....


----------



## pcqypcqy

Hi all

I've been talking with @evoo4u who is able to take orders for olive oil for delivery at the swap. He is going to set up a discount code "AHB" on his website for 25% off. You can then pay online and ask for DIY pick up.

Discounted prices and current availability of his 2016 stock (no 2017 available):

250ml - $6 - 13 available
500ml - $9.40 - 13 available
1 litre - $16.50 - 10 available
No 4litre tins available as I pinched the last one 

Website is www.rashvalleyolives.com.au

Any questions, pm @evoo4u direct.


----------



## pcqypcqy

crowmanz said:


> This is coming up fast, I should probably should start planning something to swap....



a pseudo smash, obviously.


----------



## pcqypcqy

*One month to go people. *

If you're going to drop out, do it early to give the reserves time to organise.

Been thinking about catering. My contacts have fallen through on a spit pig, at least a reasonably priced one. So I'm looking at other options. Do people really care so long as there's beer food available for dinner? 

One thing we're currently toying with is a massive batch of chilli and having the makings of nachos/burritos (quac, grilled corn, black beans, etc). Should be easy to prepare and heat up on the day, and cheap to cater for a large group.


----------



## seehuusen

Update of beer, arrival time and corrected spelling on pcqypcqy's beer... I'm Danish after all LOL [emoji6]
*
NOTE: ~750ml PET bottles ONLY*

*Swapping:*
1. pcqypcqy - Julebryg
2. madpierre06 - Robust Porter / Hoppy Saison...half and half.
3. Motabika- Salty dik ale
4. Insensate - TBD
5. Peege
6. Liam_Snorkel - probably beer
7. giatuprs - TBD
8. Earle
9. Evoo4u
10. Ciderman - Doc Brown Future Ale
11. ballantyne - XPA Session Gose
12. Angus - MIA ale
13. Parks - Mango Saison
14. crowmanz - I dunno
15. Benken25 - something foolish
16. Seehuusen - Thinking Blueberry Hefe, it's been a few years since I brewed it last.
17. Zorco - Something Moist
18. Nickxb - Something else
19. GibboQLD - Russian Imperial Kombucha
20. Aydos - **** knows
21. Cummy
22. Scotty Mack - Pilsner/Belgian Ale
23. Winkle - Probably something English
24. Radshoes - Banana Cider

*Reserves*
25. Time01
26. Bribie G - Tooths 1950s XXX ale
28. 
29.
30.

*Side Swaps:*
Madpierre06 - have 3 each of Stout, ESB'd American Wheat, and American Blonde to swap...and probably 3 each of both my swap beers to swap for those who want one of each from swap.


*Arriving what day:*
Thursday (availability of this to be confirmed)

Friday.
Winkles - (We'll probably roll up on Friday and visit a few former classmates since I went to Thulimbah SS for awhile back when TV was a novelty).

Saturday
Seehuusen, probably head off mid morning from the Sunny Coast.


----------



## Bribie G

pcqypcqy said:


> *One month to go people. *
> 
> If you're going to drop out, do it early to give the reserves time to organise.
> 
> Been thinking about catering. My contacts have fallen through on a spit pig, at least a reasonably priced one. So I'm looking at other options. Do people really care so long as there's beer food available for dinner?
> 
> One thing we're currently toying with is a massive batch of chilli and having the makings of nachos/burritos (quac, grilled corn, black beans, etc). Should be easy to prepare and heat up on the day, and cheap to cater for a large group.


I'll bring a curry (about an Aldi pressure cooker full).


----------



## earle

Updated beer
*
NOTE: ~750ml PET bottles ONLY

Swapping:*
1. pcqypcqy - Julebryg
2. madpierre06 - Robust Porter / Hoppy Saison...half and half.
3. Motabika- Salty dik ale
4. Insensate - TBD
5. Peege
6. Liam_Snorkel - probably beer
7. giatuprs - TBD
8. Earle - Christmas Spiced Saison
9. Evoo4u
10. Ciderman - Doc Brown Future Ale
11. ballantyne - XPA Session Gose
12. Angus - MIA ale
13. Parks - Mango Saison
14. crowmanz - I dunno
15. Benken25 - something foolish
16. Seehuusen - Thinking Blueberry Hefe, it's been a few years since I brewed it last.
17. Zorco - Something Moist
18. Nickxb - Something else
19. GibboQLD - Russian Imperial Kombucha
20. Aydos - **** knows
21. Cummy
22. Scotty Mack - Pilsner/Belgian Ale
23. Winkle - Probably something English
24. Radshoes - Banana Cider

*Reserves*
25. Time01
26. Bribie G - Tooths 1950s XXX ale
28. 
29.
30.

*Side Swaps:*
Madpierre06 - have 3 each of Stout, ESB'd American Wheat, and American Blonde to swap...and probably 3 each of both my swap beers to swap for those who want one of each from swap.


----------



## Bribie G

pcqypcqy said:


> Hi all
> 
> I've been talking with @evoo4u who is able to take orders for olive oil for delivery at the swap. He is going to set up a discount code "AHB" on his website for 25% off. You can then pay online and ask for DIY pick up.
> 
> Discounted prices and current availability of his 2016 stock (no 2017 available):
> 
> 250ml - $6 - 13 available
> 500ml - $9.40 - 13 available
> 1 litre - $16.50 - 10 available
> No 4litre tins available as I pinched the last one
> 
> Website is www.rashvalleyolives.com.au
> 
> Any questions, pm @evoo4u direct.



I've got a 4 litre coming as well. EVOO's oil is like a well rounded craft beer. Supermarket extra virgin olive oils, even the popular Australian ones re packed by Woolies, Aldi etc are definitely VB. I got a sample from him at Winkle's case swap last year and everyone who tried a sip made noises reminiscent of 1970s porn flix. 

Recommend. Get into it.


----------



## Peege

Sorry guys, just been reminded I put my name down. I won't be able to make it so will pull my name out. Have fun. Cheers


----------



## earle

Peege said:


> Sorry guys, just been reminded I put my name down. I won't be able to make it so will pull my name out. Have fun. Cheers


Looks like it's @time01 time to step up?


----------



## Liam_snorkel

Updated beer
*
NOTE: ~750ml PET bottles ONLY

Swapping:*
1. pcqypcqy - Julebryg
2. madpierre06 - Robust Porter / Hoppy Saison...half and half.
3. Motabika- Salty dik ale
4. Insensate - TBD
5. 
6. Liam_Snorkel - saison with black peppercorns
7. giatuprs - TBD
8. Earle - Christmas Spiced Saison
9. Evoo4u
10. Ciderman - Doc Brown Future Ale
11. ballantyne - XPA Session Gose
12. Angus - MIA ale
13. Parks - Mango Saison
14. crowmanz - I dunno
15. Benken25 - something foolish
16. Seehuusen - Thinking Blueberry Hefe, it's been a few years since I brewed it last.
17. Zorco - Something Moist
18. Nickxb - Something else
19. GibboQLD - Russian Imperial Kombucha
20. Aydos - **** knows
21. Cummy
22. Scotty Mack - Pilsner/Belgian Ale
23. Winkle - Probably something English
24. Radshoes - Banana Cider

*Reserves*
25. Time01
26. Bribie G - Tooths 1950s XXX ale
28.
29.
30.

*Side Swaps:*
Madpierre06 - have 3 each of Stout, ESB'd American Wheat, and American Blonde to swap...and probably 3 each of both my swap beers to swap for those who want one of each from swap.


----------



## Bribie G

*NOTE: ~750ml PET bottles ONLY

Swapping:*
1. pcqypcqy - Julebryg
2. madpierre06 - Robust Porter / Hoppy Saison...half and half.
3. Motabika- Salty dik ale
4. Insensate - TBD
5. Time01
6. Liam_Snorkel - saison with black peppercorns
7. giatuprs - TBD
8. Earle - Christmas Spiced Saison
9. Evoo4u
10. Ciderman - Doc Brown Future Ale
11. ballantyne - XPA Session Gose
12. Angus - MIA ale
13. Parks - Mango Saison
14. crowmanz - I dunno
15. Benken25 - something foolish
16. Seehuusen - Thinking Blueberry Hefe, it's been a few years since I brewed it last.
17. Zorco - Something Moist
18. Nickxb - Something else
19. GibboQLD - Russian Imperial Kombucha
20. Aydos - **** knows
21. Cummy
22. Scotty Mack - Pilsner/Belgian Ale
23. Winkle - Probably something English
24. Radshoes - Banana Cider

*Reserves*
25. Bribie G - Tooths 1950s XXX ale
26. 
28.
29.
30.

*Side Swaps:*
Madpierre06 - have 3 each of Stout, ESB'd American Wheat, and American Blonde to swap...and probably 3 each of both my swap beers to swap for those who want one of each from swap.


----------



## winkle

Updating beer, should also think about what keg to bring
*
NOTE: ~750ml PET bottles ONLY

Swapping:*
1. pcqypcqy - Julebryg
2. madpierre06 - Robust Porter / Hoppy Saison...half and half.
3. Motabika- Salty dik ale
4. Insensate - TBD
5. Time01
6. Liam_Snorkel - saison with black peppercorns
7. giatuprs - TBD
8. Earle - Christmas Spiced Saison
9. Evoo4u
10. Ciderman - Doc Brown Future Ale
11. ballantyne - XPA Session Gose
12. Angus - MIA ale
13. Parks - Mango Saison
14. crowmanz - I dunno
15. Benken25 - something foolish
16. Seehuusen - Thinking Blueberry Hefe, it's been a few years since I brewed it last.
17. Zorco - Something Moist
18. Nickxb - Something else
19. GibboQLD - Russian Imperial Kombucha
20. Aydos - **** knows
21. Cummy
22. Scotty Mack - Pilsner/Belgian Ale
23. Winkle - Biere de Ble Noir (Black Buckwheat Witbiere)
24. Radshoes - Banana Cider

*Reserves*
25. Bribie G - Tooths 1950s XXX ale
26.
28.
29.
30.

*Side Swaps:*
Madpierre06 - have 3 each of Stout, ESB'd American Wheat, and American Blonde to swap...and probably 3 each of both my swap beers to swap for those who want one of each from swap.


----------



## pcqypcqy

I think Bribie G is torn, any more drop outs and he's in the swap, but too many drop outs and he doesn't get to watch me eat a hat.


----------



## pcqypcqy

Updated to restore the arrival times, taking Thursday off the list. Also added a thing for people to commit to the combined dinner if you want so I know numbers.
*
NOTE: ~750ml PET bottles ONLY

Swapping:*
1. pcqypcqy - Julebryg
2. madpierre06 - Robust Porter / Hoppy Saison...half and half.
3. Motabika- Salty dik ale
4. Insensate - TBD
5. Time01
6. Liam_Snorkel - saison with black peppercorns
7. giatuprs - TBD
8. Earle - Christmas Spiced Saison
9. Evoo4u
10. Ciderman - Doc Brown Future Ale
11. ballantyne - XPA Session Gose
12. Angus - MIA ale
13. Parks - Mango Saison
14. crowmanz - I dunno
15. Benken25 - something foolish
16. Seehuusen - Thinking Blueberry Hefe, it's been a few years since I brewed it last.
17. Zorco - Something Moist
18. Nickxb - Something else
19. GibboQLD - Russian Imperial Kombucha
20. Aydos - **** knows
21. Cummy
22. Scotty Mack - Pilsner/Belgian Ale
23. Winkle - Biere de Ble Noir (Black Buckwheat Witbiere)
24. Radshoes - Banana Cider

*Reserves*
25. Bribie G - Tooths 1950s XXX ale
26.
28.
29.
30.

*Side Swaps:*
Madpierre06 - have 3 each of Stout, ESB'd American Wheat, and American Blonde to swap...and probably 3 each of both my swap beers to swap for those who want one of each from swap.

*Arriving what day:*
Thursday - won't be available, please make you're own arrangements.

Friday.
Winkles - (We'll probably roll up on Friday and visit a few former classmates since I went to Thulimbah SS for awhile back when TV was a novelty).
pcqypcqy

Saturday
Seehuusen, probably head off mid morning from the Sunny Coast.

*Catered dinner saturday night: *
Nachos/burritos with pork chilli, guacamole, chips/flatbread, sourcream, etc. BYO chilli sauce. $10/head

1. pcqypcqy +1


----------



## evoo4u

Updated to restore the arrival times, taking Thursday off the list. Also added a thing for people to commit to the combined dinner if you want so I know numbers.
*
NOTE: ~750ml PET bottles ONLY

Swapping:*
1. pcqypcqy - Julebryg
2. madpierre06 - Robust Porter / Hoppy Saison...half and half.
3. Motabika- Salty dik ale
4. Insensate - TBD
5. Time01
6. Liam_Snorkel - saison with black peppercorns
7. giatuprs - TBD
8. Earle - Christmas Spiced Saison
9. Evoo4u - Smoked Porter
10. Ciderman - Doc Brown Future Ale
11. ballantyne - XPA Session Gose
12. Angus - MIA ale
13. Parks - Mango Saison
14. crowmanz - I dunno
15. Benken25 - something foolish
16. Seehuusen - Thinking Blueberry Hefe, it's been a few years since I brewed it last.
17. Zorco - Something Moist
18. Nickxb - Something else
19. GibboQLD - Russian Imperial Kombucha
20. Aydos - **** knows
21. Cummy
22. Scotty Mack - Pilsner/Belgian Ale
23. Winkle - Biere de Ble Noir (Black Buckwheat Witbiere)
24. Radshoes - Banana Cider

*Reserves*
25. Bribie G - Tooths 1950s XXX ale
26.
28.
29.
30.

*Side Swaps:*
Madpierre06 - have 3 each of Stout, ESB'd American Wheat, and American Blonde to swap...and probably 3 each of both my swap beers to swap for those who want one of each from swap.

*Arriving what day:*
Thursday - won't be available, please make you're own arrangements.

Friday.
Winkles - (We'll probably roll up on Friday and visit a few former classmates since I went to Thulimbah SS for awhile back when TV was a novelty).
pcqypcqy

Saturday
Seehuusen, probably head off mid morning from the Sunny Coast.

*Catered dinner saturday night: *
Nachos/burritos with pork chilli, guacamole, chips/flatbread, sourcream, etc. BYO chilli sauce. $10/head

1. pcqypcqy +1 
2. evoo4u


----------



## Parks

Updated to restore the arrival times, taking Thursday off the list. Also added a thing for people to commit to the combined dinner if you want so I know numbers.
*
NOTE: ~750ml PET bottles ONLY

Swapping:*
1. pcqypcqy - Julebryg
2. madpierre06 - Robust Porter / Hoppy Saison...half and half.
3. Motabika- Salty dik ale
4. Insensate - TBD
5. Time01
6. Liam_Snorkel - saison with black peppercorns
7. giatuprs - TBD
8. Earle - Christmas Spiced Saison
9. Evoo4u - Smoked Porter
10. Ciderman - Doc Brown Future Ale
11. ballantyne - XPA Session Gose
12. Angus - MIA ale
13. Parks - Mango Chili Saison (hopefully not spicy, just balanced)
14. crowmanz - I dunno
15. Benken25 - something foolish
16. Seehuusen - Thinking Blueberry Hefe, it's been a few years since I brewed it last.
17. Zorco - Something Moist
18. Nickxb - Something else
19. GibboQLD - Russian Imperial Kombucha
20. Aydos - **** knows
21. Cummy
22. Scotty Mack - Pilsner/Belgian Ale
23. Winkle - Biere de Ble Noir (Black Buckwheat Witbiere)
24. Radshoes - Banana Cider

*Reserves*
25. Bribie G - Tooths 1950s XXX ale
26.
28.
29.
30.

*Side Swaps:*
Madpierre06 - have 3 each of Stout, ESB'd American Wheat, and American Blonde to swap...and probably 3 each of both my swap beers to swap for those who want one of each from swap.

*Arriving what day:*
Thursday - won't be available, please make you're own arrangements.

Friday.
Winkles - (We'll probably roll up on Friday and visit a few former classmates since I went to Thulimbah SS for awhile back when TV was a novelty).
pcqypcqy

Saturday
Seehuusen, probably head off mid morning from the Sunny Coast.

*Catered dinner saturday night: *
Nachos/burritos with pork chilli, guacamole, chips/flatbread, sourcream, etc. BYO chilli sauce. $10/head

1. pcqypcqy +1
2. evoo4u
3. parks + 4 (3 kids so if chili not separate just +1)


----------



## Liam_snorkel

*NOTE: ~750ml PET bottles ONLY

Swapping:*
1. pcqypcqy - Julebryg
2. madpierre06 - Robust Porter / Hoppy Saison...half and half.
3. Motabika- Salty dik ale
4. Insensate - TBD
5. Time01
6. Liam_Snorkel - saison with black peppercorns
7. giatuprs - TBD
8. Earle - Christmas Spiced Saison
9. Evoo4u - Smoked Porter
10. Ciderman - Doc Brown Future Ale
11. ballantyne - XPA Session Gose
12. Angus - MIA ale
13. Parks - Mango Chili Saison (hopefully not spicy, just balanced)
14. crowmanz - I dunno
15. Benken25 - something foolish
16. Seehuusen - Thinking Blueberry Hefe, it's been a few years since I brewed it last.
17. Zorco - Something Moist
18. Nickxb - Something else
19. GibboQLD - Russian Imperial Kombucha
20. Aydos - **** knows
21. Cummy
22. Scotty Mack - Pilsner/Belgian Ale
23. Winkle - Biere de Ble Noir (Black Buckwheat Witbiere)
24. Radshoes - Banana Cider

*Reserves*
25. Bribie G - Tooths 1950s XXX ale
26.
28.
29.
30.

*Side Swaps:*
Madpierre06 - have 3 each of Stout, ESB'd American Wheat, and American Blonde to swap...and probably 3 each of both my swap beers to swap for those who want one of each from swap.

*Arriving what day:*
Thursday - won't be available, please make you're own arrangements.

Friday.
Winkles - (We'll probably roll up on Friday and visit a few former classmates since I went to Thulimbah SS for awhile back when TV was a novelty).
pcqypcqy

Saturday
Seehuusen, probably head off mid morning from the Sunny Coast.

*Catered dinner saturday night:*
Nachos/burritos with pork chilli, guacamole, chips/flatbread, sourcream, etc. BYO chilli sauce. $10/head

1. pcqypcqy +1
2. evoo4u
3. parks + 4 (3 kids so if chili not separate just +1)
4. Liam_snorkel + 1


----------



## winkle

*NOTE: ~750ml PET bottles ONLY

Swapping:*
1. pcqypcqy - Julebryg
2. madpierre06 - Robust Porter / Hoppy Saison...half and half.
3. Motabika- Salty dik ale
4. Insensate - TBD
5. Time01
6. Liam_Snorkel - saison with black peppercorns
7. giatuprs - TBD
8. Earle - Christmas Spiced Saison
9. Evoo4u - Smoked Porter
10. Ciderman - Doc Brown Future Ale
11. ballantyne - XPA Session Gose
12. Angus - MIA ale
13. Parks - Mango Chili Saison (hopefully not spicy, just balanced)
14. crowmanz - I dunno
15. Benken25 - something foolish
16. Seehuusen - Thinking Blueberry Hefe, it's been a few years since I brewed it last.
17. Zorco - Something Moist
18. Nickxb - Something else
19. GibboQLD - Russian Imperial Kombucha
20. Aydos - **** knows
21. Cummy
22. Scotty Mack - Pilsner/Belgian Ale
23. Winkle - Biere de Ble Noir (Black Buckwheat Witbiere)
24. Radshoes - Banana Cider

*Reserves*
25. Bribie G - Tooths 1950s XXX ale
26.
28.
29.
30.

*Side Swaps:*
Madpierre06 - have 3 each of Stout, ESB'd American Wheat, and American Blonde to swap...and probably 3 each of both my swap beers to swap for those who want one of each from swap.

*Arriving what day:*
Thursday - won't be available, please make you're own arrangements.

Friday.
Winkles - (We'll probably roll up on Friday and visit a few former classmates since I went to Thulimbah SS for awhile back when TV was a novelty).
pcqypcqy

Saturday
Seehuusen, probably head off mid morning from the Sunny Coast.

*Catered dinner saturday night:*
Nachos/burritos with pork chilli, guacamole, chips/flatbread, sourcream, etc. BYO chilli sauce. $10/head

1. pcqypcqy +1
2. evoo4u
3. parks + 4 (3 kids so if chili not separate just +1)
4. Liam_snorkel + 1
5. Winkle + 1


----------



## Siderman

Updated beer. Not attending unfortunately but still swapping. 

*NOTE: ~750ml PET bottles ONLY

Swapping:*
1. pcqypcqy - Julebryg
2. madpierre06 - Robust Porter / Hoppy Saison...half and half.
3. Motabika- Salty dik ale
4. Insensate - TBD
5. Time01
6. Liam_Snorkel - saison with black peppercorns
7. giatuprs - TBD
8. Earle - Christmas Spiced Saison
9. Evoo4u - Smoked Porter
10. Ciderman - Tassie Wild Dark Saison
11. ballantyne - XPA Session Gose
12. Angus - MIA ale
13. Parks - Mango Chili Saison (hopefully not spicy, just balanced)
14. crowmanz - I dunno
15. Benken25 - something foolish
16. Seehuusen - Thinking Blueberry Hefe, it's been a few years since I brewed it last.
17. Zorco - Something Moist
18. Nickxb - Something else
19. GibboQLD - Russian Imperial Kombucha
20. Aydos - **** knows
21. Cummy
22. Scotty Mack - Pilsner/Belgian Ale
23. Winkle - Biere de Ble Noir (Black Buckwheat Witbiere)
24. Radshoes - Banana Cider

*Reserves*
25. Bribie G - Tooths 1950s XXX ale
26.
28.
29.
30.

*Side Swaps:*
Madpierre06 - have 3 each of Stout, ESB'd American Wheat, and American Blonde to swap...and probably 3 each of both my swap beers to swap for those who want one of each from swap.

*Arriving what day:*
Thursday - won't be available, please make you're own arrangements.

Friday.
Winkles - (We'll probably roll up on Friday and visit a few former classmates since I went to Thulimbah SS for awhile back when TV was a novelty).
pcqypcqy

Saturday
Seehuusen, probably head off mid morning from the Sunny Coast.

*Catered dinner saturday night:*
Nachos/burritos with pork chilli, guacamole, chips/flatbread, sourcream, etc. BYO chilli sauce. $10/head

1. pcqypcqy +1
2. evoo4u
3. parks + 4 (3 kids so if chili not separate just +1)
4. Liam_snorkel + 1
5. Winkle + 1


----------



## Insensate

Hey guys, 

I’m unfortunately going to have to pull out of this event. I was really looking forward to this as well.. :-(
My work has just announced the Christmas party and they have decided to do it early this year because Christmas is on the Monday. It’s on Saturday the 2nd as well.

Sorry for the late notice and I hope everyone has a great time.


----------



## Liam_snorkel

Bumped BribieG into the space vacated by Insensate:
*
NOTE: ~750ml PET bottles ONLY

Swapping:*
1. pcqypcqy - Julebryg
2. madpierre06 - Robust Porter / Hoppy Saison...half and half.
3. Motabika- Salty dik ale
4. Bribie G - Tooths 1950s XXX ale
5. Time01
6. Liam_Snorkel - saison with black peppercorns
7. giatuprs - TBD
8. Earle - Christmas Spiced Saison
9. Evoo4u - Smoked Porter
10. Ciderman - Tassie Wild Dark Saison
11. ballantyne - XPA Session Gose
12. Angus - MIA ale
13. Parks - Mango Chili Saison (hopefully not spicy, just balanced)
14. crowmanz - I dunno
15. Benken25 - something foolish
16. Seehuusen - Thinking Blueberry Hefe, it's been a few years since I brewed it last.
17. Zorco - Something Moist
18. Nickxb - Something else
19. GibboQLD - Russian Imperial Kombucha
20. Aydos - **** knows
21. Cummy
22. Scotty Mack - Pilsner/Belgian Ale
23. Winkle - Biere de Ble Noir (Black Buckwheat Witbiere)
24. Radshoes - Banana Cider

*Side Swaps:*
Madpierre06 - have 3 each of Stout, ESB'd American Wheat, and American Blonde to swap...and probably 3 each of both my swap beers to swap for those who want one of each from swap.

*Arriving what day:*
Thursday - won't be available, please make you're own arrangements.

Friday.
Winkles - (We'll probably roll up on Friday and visit a few former classmates since I went to Thulimbah SS for awhile back when TV was a novelty).
pcqypcqy

Saturday
Seehuusen, probably head off mid morning from the Sunny Coast.

*Catered dinner saturday night:*
Nachos/burritos with pork chilli, guacamole, chips/flatbread, sourcream, etc. BYO chilli sauce. $10/head

1. pcqypcqy +1
2. evoo4u
3. parks + 4 (3 kids so if chili not separate just +1)
4. Liam_snorkel + 1
5. Winkle + 1


----------



## pcqypcqy

we're nearly out of hat eating territory.


----------



## Bribie G

Ta Liam.

PCPY: Seeing as you don't need to eat hat, I'll bring a curry and paper plates anyway because I love cooking the stuff, and swap for some nachos. Any idea of actual body count at the swap? I can bring enough Chicken Dopiaza for around 30 entree sized portions - Aldi Stockpot full.

I take it there's that new fangled electricity at the shed to run a rice cooker as well?

I'll also bring a couple of resin Bunnings $8 chairs as well, as Roger and I are getting on a bit and will need to sit down after 8 pints. I can leave them with you afterwards as they've just been taking up room for a year.


----------



## pcqypcqy

Bribie G said:


> Ta Liam.
> 
> PCPY: Seeing as you don't need to eat hat, I'll bring a curry and paper plates anyway because I love cooking the stuff, and swap for some nachos. Any idea of actual body count at the swap? I can bring enough Chicken Dopiaza for around 30 entree sized portions - Aldi Stockpot full.
> 
> I take it there's that new fangled electricity at the shed to run a rice cooker as well?
> 
> I'll also bring a couple of resin Bunnings $8 chairs as well, as Roger and I are getting on a bit and will need to sit down after 8 pints. I can leave them with you afterwards as they've just been taking up room for a year.


 
I wouldn't count on electricity, just a small solar system and a cheap 1000w inverter. Rice will be straight forward on gas in a pot though.

We're happy to organise most of the food for dinner, it's fairly straight forward. Yours might be good as an entree as you say for mid /late arvo.


----------



## Liam_snorkel

There's no such thing as leftover curry as far as I'm aware


----------



## Bribie G

No probs I'll bring not one but two Aldi stockpots and my butane stove. 

You can't drink on an empty stomach.


----------



## evoo4u

Bribie G said:


> I take it there's that new fangled electricity at the shed to run a rice cooker as well?
> 
> I'll also bring a couple of resin Bunnings $8 chairs as well, as Roger and I are getting on a bit and will need to sit down after 8 pints.



Do those chairs have racks on the side for walking sticks?

I can bring a nice quiet 2KVa Honda gennie and a few lights. Should also run a rice cooker.


----------



## Bribie G

Wow the place is going to look like the Jurassic Park film set!! I tried to buy a couple of those chairs where you press a button and they gently propel you up onto your feet but they had run out.


----------



## evoo4u

Bribie G said:


> ...those chairs where you press a button and they gently propel you up onto your feet but they had run out.



Hehee, good party trick - I can just imagine - after a skinful, a gentle propulsion up onto your feet whence you continue forward, falling flat on your face! And it's goodnight from me, and goodnight from him!


----------



## Bribie G




----------



## pcqypcqy

evoo4u said:


> Do those chairs have racks on the side for walking sticks?
> 
> I can bring a nice quiet 2KVa Honda gennie and a few lights. Should also run a rice cooker.



No need Roger, thanks. We'll have lights, and plenty of gas for cooking.


----------



## Siderman

I’ve had one of my bottles split and leak from the base so only have the 23. So if we get 24 swapping make sure you don’t give me one of mine. Usually a few drop out from here so probably won’t matter.


----------



## evoo4u

Siderman said:


> I’ve had one of my bottles split and leak from the base so only have the 23.



Bloody PETs!


----------



## benken25

Updated swap beer

NOTE: ~750ml PET bottles ONLY

Swapping:
1. pcqypcqy - Julebryg
2. madpierre06 - Robust Porter / Hoppy Saison...half and half.
3. Motabika- Salty dik ale
4. Bribie G - Tooths 1950s XXX ale
5. Time01
6. Liam_Snorkel - saison with black peppercorns
7. giatuprs - TBD
8. Earle - Christmas Spiced Saison
9. Evoo4u - Smoked Porter
10. Ciderman - Tassie Wild Dark Saison
11. ballantyne - XPA Session Gose
12. Angus - MIA ale
13. Parks - Mango Chili Saison (hopefully not spicy, just balanced)
14. crowmanz - I dunno
15. Benken25 - saison cube aléatorie
16. Seehuusen - Thinking Blueberry Hefe, it's been a few years since I brewed it last.
17. Zorco - Something Moist
18. Nickxb - Something else
19. GibboQLD - Russian Imperial Kombucha
20. Aydos - **** knows
21. Cummy
22. Scotty Mack - Pilsner/Belgian Ale
23. Winkle - Biere de Ble Noir (Black Buckwheat Witbiere)
24. Radshoes - Banana Cider

Side Swaps:
Madpierre06 - have 3 each of Stout, ESB'd American Wheat, and American Blonde to swap...and probably 3 each of both my swap beers to swap for those who want one of each from swap.

Arriving what day:
Thursday - won't be available, please make you're own arrangements.

Friday.
Winkles - (We'll probably roll up on Friday and visit a few former classmates since I went to Thulimbah SS for awhile back when TV was a novelty).
pcqypcqy

Saturday
Seehuusen, probably head off mid morning from the Sunny Coast.

Catered dinner saturday night:
Nachos/burritos with pork chilli, guacamole, chips/flatbread, sourcream, etc. BYO chilli sauce. $10/head

1. pcqypcqy +1
2. evoo4u
3. parks + 4 (3 kids so if chili not separate just +1)
4. Liam_snorkel + 1
5. Winkle + 1
6. Benken25


----------



## evoo4u

Update Side Swaps & Day Arriving:

NOTE: ~750ml PET bottles ONLY

*Swapping*:
1. pcqypcqy - Julebryg
2. madpierre06 - Robust Porter / Hoppy Saison...half and half.
3. Motabika- Salty dik ale
4. Bribie G - Tooths 1950s XXX ale
5. Time01
6. Liam_Snorkel - saison with black peppercorns
7. giatuprs - TBD
8. Earle - Christmas Spiced Saison
9. Evoo4u - Smoked Porter
10. Ciderman - Tassie Wild Dark Saison
11. ballantyne - XPA Session Gose
12. Angus - MIA ale
13. Parks - Mango Chili Saison (hopefully not spicy, just balanced)
14. crowmanz - I dunno
15. Benken25 - saison cube aléatorie
16. Seehuusen - Thinking Blueberry Hefe, it's been a few years since I brewed it last.
17. Zorco - Something Moist
18. Nickxb - Something else
19. GibboQLD - Russian Imperial Kombucha
20. Aydos - **** knows
21. Cummy
22. Scotty Mack - Pilsner/Belgian Ale
23. Winkle - Biere de Ble Noir (Black Buckwheat Witbiere)
24. Radshoes - Banana Cider

*Side Swaps:*
Madpierre06 - have 3 each of Stout, ESB'd American Wheat, and American Blonde to swap...and probably 3 each of both my swap beers to swap for those who want one of each from swap.
evoo4u - I'll take one each please MP. Offering Oatmeal Stout; Smoked Porter variation; APA (Simcoe & Amarillo); Julebryg.

Arriving what day:
*Thursday *- won't be available, please make you're own arrangements.

*Friday*.
Winkles - (We'll probably roll up on Friday and visit a few former classmates since I went to Thulimbah SS for awhile back when TV was a novelty).
pcqypcqy

*Saturday*
Seehuusen, probably head off mid morning from the Sunny Coast.
evoo4u - around 2pm

*Catered dinner Saturday night:*
Nachos/burritos with pork chilli, guacamole, chips/flatbread, sourcream, etc. BYO chilli sauce. $10/head

1. pcqypcqy +1
2. evoo4u
3. parks + 4 (3 kids so if chili not separate just +1)
4. Liam_snorkel + 1
5. Winkle + 1
6. Benken25


----------



## angus_grant

Liam_snorkel said:


> Bumped BribieG into the space vacated by Insensate:
> *
> NOTE: ~750ml PET bottles ONLY
> 
> Swapping:*
> 1. pcqypcqy - Julebryg
> 2. madpierre06 - Robust Porter / Hoppy Saison...half and half.
> 3. Motabika- Salty dik ale
> 4. Bribie G - Tooths 1950s XXX ale
> 5. Time01
> 6. Liam_Snorkel - saison with black peppercorns
> 7. giatuprs - TBD
> 8. Earle - Christmas Spiced Saison
> 9. Evoo4u - Smoked Porter
> 10. Ciderman - Tassie Wild Dark Saison
> 11. ballantyne - XPA Session Gose
> 12. Angus - imperial porter cause summer
> 13. Parks - poo chunks
> 14. crowmanz - I dunno
> 15. Benken25 - something foolish
> 16. Seehuusen - Thinking Blueberry Hefe, it's been a few years since I brewed it last.
> 17. Zorco - Something Moist
> 18. Nickxb - Something else
> 19. GibboQLD - Russian Imperial Kombucha
> 20. Aydos - **** knows
> 21. Cummy
> 22. Scotty Mack - Pilsner/Belgian Ale
> 23. Winkle - Biere de Ble Noir (Black Buckwheat Witbiere)
> 24. Radshoes - Banana Cider
> 
> *Side Swaps:*
> Madpierre06 - have 3 each of Stout, ESB'd American Wheat, and American Blonde to swap...and probably 3 each of both my swap beers to swap for those who want one of each from swap.
> 
> *Arriving what day:*
> Thursday - won't be available, please make you're own arrangements.
> 
> Friday.
> Winkles - (We'll probably roll up on Friday and visit a few former classmates since I went to Thulimbah SS for awhile back when TV was a novelty).
> pcqypcqy
> 
> Saturday
> Seehuusen, probably head off mid morning from the Sunny Coast.
> 
> *Catered dinner saturday night:*
> Nachos/burritos with pork chilli, guacamole, chips/flatbread, sourcream, etc. BYO chilli sauce. $10/head
> 
> 1. pcqypcqy +1
> 2. evoo4u
> 3. parks + 4 (3 kids so if chili not separate just +1)
> 4. Liam_snorkel + 1
> 5. Winkle + 1
> 
> On phone so this thing looks like a mess.
> 
> I'll be bringing meatballs but no sauce.
> Or maybe just balls but no meat and no sauce.


----------



## earle

Getting rid of the quotes for Angus
*
NOTE: ~750ml PET bottles ONLY

Swapping:*
1. pcqypcqy - Julebryg
2. madpierre06 - Robust Porter / Hoppy Saison...half and half.
3. Motabika- Salty dik ale
4. Bribie G - Tooths 1950s XXX ale
5. Time01
6. Liam_Snorkel - saison with black peppercorns
7. giatuprs - TBD
8. Earle - Christmas Spiced Saison
9. Evoo4u - Smoked Porter
10. Ciderman - Tassie Wild Dark Saison
11. ballantyne - XPA Session Gose
12. Angus - imperial porter cause summer 
13. Parks - poo chunks 
14. crowmanz - I dunno
15. Benken25 - something foolish
16. Seehuusen - Thinking Blueberry Hefe, it's been a few years since I brewed it last.
17. Zorco - Something Moist
18. Nickxb - Something else
19. GibboQLD - Russian Imperial Kombucha
20. Aydos - **** knows
21. Cummy
22. Scotty Mack - Pilsner/Belgian Ale
23. Winkle - Biere de Ble Noir (Black Buckwheat Witbiere)
24. Radshoes - Banana Cider

*Side Swaps:*
Madpierre06 - have 3 each of Stout, ESB'd American Wheat, and American Blonde to swap...and probably 3 each of both my swap beers to swap for those who want one of each from swap.

*Arriving what day:*
Thursday - won't be available, please make you're own arrangements.

Friday.
Winkles - (We'll probably roll up on Friday and visit a few former classmates since I went to Thulimbah SS for awhile back when TV was a novelty).
pcqypcqy

Saturday
Seehuusen, probably head off mid morning from the Sunny Coast.

*Catered dinner saturday night:*
Nachos/burritos with pork chilli, guacamole, chips/flatbread, sourcream, etc. BYO chilli sauce. $10/head

1. pcqypcqy +1
2. evoo4u
3. parks + 4 (3 kids so if chili not separate just +1)
4. Liam_snorkel + 1
5. Winkle + 1

On phone so this thing looks like a mess. 

I'll be bringing meatballs but no sauce. 
Or maybe just balls but no meat and no sauce.


----------



## evoo4u

I got partially deleted


----------



## earle

Updating again cause Angus can't quote the most recent version.

NOTE: ~750ml PET bottles ONLY

*Swapping*:
1. pcqypcqy - Julebryg
2. madpierre06 - Robust Porter / Hoppy Saison...half and half.
3. Motabika- Salty dik ale
4. Bribie G - Tooths 1950s XXX ale
5. Time01
6. Liam_Snorkel - saison with black peppercorns
7. giatuprs - TBD
8. Earle - Christmas Spiced Saison
9. Evoo4u - Smoked Porter
10. Ciderman - Tassie Wild Dark Saison
11. ballantyne - XPA Session Gose
12. Angus - imperial porter cause summer
13. Parks - Mango Chili Saison (hopefully not spicy, just balanced)
14. crowmanz - I dunno
15. Benken25 - saison cube aléatorie
16. Seehuusen - Thinking Blueberry Hefe, it's been a few years since I brewed it last.
17. Zorco - Something Moist
18. Nickxb - Something else
19. GibboQLD - Russian Imperial Kombucha
20. Aydos - **** knows
21. Cummy
22. Scotty Mack - Pilsner/Belgian Ale
23. Winkle - Biere de Ble Noir (Black Buckwheat Witbiere)
24. Radshoes - Banana Cider

*Side Swaps:*
Madpierre06 - have 3 each of Stout, ESB'd American Wheat, and American Blonde to swap...and probably 3 each of both my swap beers to swap for those who want one of each from swap.
evoo4u - I'll take one each please MP. Offering Oatmeal Stout; Smoked Porter variation; APA (Simcoe & Amarillo); Julebryg.

Arriving what day:
*Thursday *- won't be available, please make you're own arrangements.

*Friday*.
Winkles - (We'll probably roll up on Friday and visit a few former classmates since I went to Thulimbah SS for awhile back when TV was a novelty).
pcqypcqy

*Saturday*
Seehuusen, probably head off mid morning from the Sunny Coast.
evoo4u - around 2pm

*Catered dinner Saturday night:*
Nachos/burritos with pork chilli, guacamole, chips/flatbread, sourcream, etc. BYO chilli sauce. $10/head

1. pcqypcqy +1
2. evoo4u
3. parks + 4 (3 kids so if chili not separate just +1)
4. Liam_snorkel + 1
5. Winkle + 1
6. Benken25

Angus -
I'll be bringing meatballs but no sauce.
Or maybe just balls but no meat and no sauce.


----------



## madpierre06

Updating for arrivals and side swap count update etc

NOTE: ~750ml PET bottles ONLY

*Swapping*:
1. pcqypcqy - Julebryg
2. madpierre06 - Robust Porter / Hoppy Saison...half and half.
3. Motabika- Salty dik ale
4. Bribie G - Tooths 1950s XXX ale
5. Time01
6. Liam_Snorkel - saison with black peppercorns
7. giatuprs - TBD
8. Earle - Christmas Spiced Saison
9. Evoo4u - Smoked Porter
10. Ciderman - Tassie Wild Dark Saison
11. ballantyne - XPA Session Gose
12. Angus - imperial porter cause summer
13. Parks - Mango Chili Saison (hopefully not spicy, just balanced)
14. crowmanz - I dunno
15. Benken25 - saison cube aléatorie
16. Seehuusen - Thinking Blueberry Hefe, it's been a few years since I brewed it last.
17. Zorco - Something Moist
18. Nickxb - Something else
19. GibboQLD - Russian Imperial Kombucha
20. Aydos - **** knows
21. Cummy
22. Scotty Mack - Pilsner/Belgian Ale
23. Winkle - Biere de Ble Noir (Black Buckwheat Witbiere)
24. Radshoes - Banana Cider

*Side Swaps:*
Madpierre06 - have 2 each of Stout, ESB'd American Wheat, and American Blonde to swap...and probably 3 each of both my swap beers to swap for those who want one of each from swap.
evoo4u - I'll take one each please MP. Offering Oatmeal Stout; Smoked Porter variation; APA (Simcoe & Amarillo); Julebryg. *NOTED Roger I'll grab IPA, APA, Stout, Porter. *

Arriving what day:
*Thursday *- won't be available, please make you're own arrangements.

*Friday*.
Winkles - (We'll probably roll up on Friday and visit a few former classmates since I went to Thulimbah SS for awhile back when TV was a novelty).
pcqypcqy
madpierre06 - gonna be doing a bit of a 'Mike and Mal' thingy for a couple days, any suggestions welcome, speshully to find some fresh fruit off the orchards 

*Saturday*
Seehuusen, probably head off mid morning from the Sunny Coast.
evoo4u - around 2pm

*Catered dinner Saturday night:*
Nachos/burritos with pork chilli, guacamole, chips/flatbread, sourcream, etc. BYO chilli sauce. $10/head

1. pcqypcqy +1
2. evoo4u
3. parks + 4 (3 kids so if chili not separate just +1)
4. Liam_snorkel + 1
5. Winkle + 1
6. Benken25
7. madpierre06

Angus -
I'll be bringing meatballs but no sauce.
Or maybe just balls but no meat and no sauce.


----------



## angus_grant

Stupid Angus!


----------



## Grott

Bribie G said:


> You can't drink on an empty stomach.



And your bringing a curry?! I’d say you will end up drinking on an empty stomach


----------



## Parks

NOTE: ~750ml PET bottles ONLY

*Swapping*:
1. pcqypcqy - Julebryg
2. madpierre06 - Robust Porter / Hoppy Saison...half and half.
3. Motabika- Salty dik ale
4. Bribie G - Tooths 1950s XXX ale
5. Time01
6. Liam_Snorkel - saison with black peppercorns
7. giatuprs - TBD
8. Earle - Christmas Spiced Saison
9. Evoo4u - Smoked Porter
10. Ciderman - Tassie Wild Dark Saison
11. ballantyne - XPA Session Gose
12. Angus - imperial porter cause summer
13. Parks - Mango Chili Saison (it's got a little chilli kick, soz pierre!)
14. crowmanz - I dunno
15. Benken25 - saison cube aléatorie
16. Seehuusen - Thinking Blueberry Hefe, it's been a few years since I brewed it last.
17. Zorco - Something Moist
18. Nickxb - Something else
19. GibboQLD - Russian Imperial Kombucha
20. Aydos - **** knows
21. Cummy
22. Scotty Mack - Pilsner/Belgian Ale
23. Winkle - Biere de Ble Noir (Black Buckwheat Witbiere)
24. Radshoes - Banana Cider

*Side Swaps:*
Madpierre06 - have 2 each of Stout, ESB'd American Wheat, and American Blonde to swap...and probably 3 each of both my swap beers to swap for those who want one of each from swap.
evoo4u - I'll take one each please MP. Offering Oatmeal Stout; Smoked Porter variation; APA (Simcoe & Amarillo); Julebryg. *NOTED Roger I'll grab IPA, APA, Stout, Porter. *

Arriving what day:
*Thursday *- won't be available, please make you're own arrangements.

*Friday*.
Winkles - (We'll probably roll up on Friday and visit a few former classmates since I went to Thulimbah SS for awhile back when TV was a novelty).
pcqypcqy
madpierre06 - gonna be doing a bit of a 'Mike and Mal' thingy for a couple days, any suggestions welcome, speshully to find some fresh fruit off the orchards

*Saturday*
Seehuusen, probably head off mid morning from the Sunny Coast.
evoo4u - around 2pm

*Catered dinner Saturday night:*
Nachos/burritos with pork chilli, guacamole, chips/flatbread, sourcream, etc. BYO chilli sauce. $10/head

1. pcqypcqy +1
2. evoo4u
3. parks + 4 (3 kids so if chili not separate just +1)
4. Liam_snorkel + 1
5. Winkle + 1
6. Benken25
7. madpierre06

Angus -
I'll be bringing meatballs but no sauce.
Or maybe just balls but no meat and no sauce.


----------



## earle

NOTE: ~750ml PET bottles ONLY

*Swapping*:
1. pcqypcqy - Julebryg
2. madpierre06 - Robust Porter / Hoppy Saison...half and half.
3. Motabika- Salty dik ale
4. Bribie G - Tooths 1950s XXX ale
5. Time01
6. Liam_Snorkel - saison with black peppercorns
7. giatuprs - TBD
8. Earle - Christmas Spiced Saison
9. Evoo4u - Smoked Porter
10. Ciderman - Tassie Wild Dark Saison
11. ballantyne - XPA Session Gose
12. Angus - imperial porter cause summer
13. Parks - Mango Chili Saison (it's got a little chilli kick, soz pierre!)
14. crowmanz - I dunno
15. Benken25 - saison cube aléatorie
16. Seehuusen - Thinking Blueberry Hefe, it's been a few years since I brewed it last.
17. Zorco - Something Moist
18. Nickxb - Something else
19. GibboQLD - Russian Imperial Kombucha
20. Aydos - **** knows
21. Cummy
22. Scotty Mack - Pilsner/Belgian Ale
23. Winkle - Biere de Ble Noir (Black Buckwheat Witbiere)
24. Radshoes - Banana Cider

*Side Swaps:*
Madpierre06 - have 2 each of Stout, ESB'd American Wheat, and American Blonde to swap...and probably 3 each of both my swap beers to swap for those who want one of each from swap.
evoo4u - I'll take one each please MP. Offering Oatmeal Stout; Smoked Porter variation; APA (Simcoe & Amarillo); Julebryg. *NOTED Roger I'll grab IPA, APA, Stout, Porter. *

Arriving what day:
*Thursday *- won't be available, please make you're own arrangements.

*Friday*.
Winkles - (We'll probably roll up on Friday and visit a few former classmates since I went to Thulimbah SS for awhile back when TV was a novelty).
pcqypcqy
madpierre06 - gonna be doing a bit of a 'Mike and Mal' thingy for a couple days, any suggestions welcome, speshully to find some fresh fruit off the orchards

*Saturday*
Seehuusen, probably head off mid morning from the Sunny Coast.
evoo4u - around 2pm

*Catered dinner Saturday night:*
Nachos/burritos with pork chilli, guacamole, chips/flatbread, sourcream, etc. BYO chilli sauce. $10/head

1. pcqypcqy +1
2. evoo4u
3. parks + 4 (3 kids so if chili not separate just +1)
4. Liam_snorkel + 1
5. Winkle + 1
6. Benken25
7. madpierre06
8. Earle

Angus -
I'll be bringing meatballs but no sauce.
Or maybe just balls but no meat and no sauce.


----------



## Randai

Put myself in the reserves in case there are further drop outs.

NOTE: ~750ml PET bottles ONLY

*Swapping*:
1. pcqypcqy - Julebryg
2. madpierre06 - Robust Porter / Hoppy Saison...half and half.
3. Motabika- Salty dik ale
4. Bribie G - Tooths 1950s XXX ale
5. Time01
6. Liam_Snorkel - saison with black peppercorns
7. giatuprs - TBD
8. Earle - Christmas Spiced Saison
9. Evoo4u - Smoked Porter
10. Ciderman - Tassie Wild Dark Saison
11. ballantyne - XPA Session Gose
12. Angus - imperial porter cause summer
13. Parks - Mango Chili Saison (it's got a little chilli kick, soz pierre!)
14. crowmanz - I dunno
15. Benken25 - saison cube aléatorie
16. Seehuusen - Thinking Blueberry Hefe, it's been a few years since I brewed it last.
17. Zorco - Something Moist
18. Nickxb - Something else
19. GibboQLD - Russian Imperial Kombucha
20. Aydos - **** knows
21. Cummy
22. Scotty Mack - Pilsner/Belgian Ale
23. Winkle - Biere de Ble Noir (Black Buckwheat Witbiere)
24. Radshoes - Banana Cider

*Reserves:*
1. Randai - Tooheys 1922 Bulk/XXX

*Side Swaps:*
Madpierre06 - have 2 each of Stout, ESB'd American Wheat, and American Blonde to swap...and probably 3 each of both my swap beers to swap for those who want one of each from swap.
evoo4u - I'll take one each please MP. Offering Oatmeal Stout; Smoked Porter variation; APA (Simcoe & Amarillo); Julebryg. *NOTED Roger I'll grab IPA, APA, Stout, Porter. *

Arriving what day:
*Thursday *- won't be available, please make you're own arrangements.

*Friday*.
Winkles - (We'll probably roll up on Friday and visit a few former classmates since I went to Thulimbah SS for awhile back when TV was a novelty).
pcqypcqy
madpierre06 - gonna be doing a bit of a 'Mike and Mal' thingy for a couple days, any suggestions welcome, speshully to find some fresh fruit off the orchards

*Saturday*
Seehuusen, probably head off mid morning from the Sunny Coast.
evoo4u - around 2pm

*Catered dinner Saturday night:*
Nachos/burritos with pork chilli, guacamole, chips/flatbread, sourcream, etc. BYO chilli sauce. $10/head

1. pcqypcqy +1
2. evoo4u
3. parks + 4 (3 kids so if chili not separate just +1)
4. Liam_snorkel + 1
5. Winkle + 1
6. Benken25
7. madpierre06
8. Earle

Angus -
I'll be bringing meatballs but no sauce.
Or maybe just balls but no meat and no sauce.


----------



## Liam_snorkel

NOTE: ~750ml PET bottles ONLY

*Swapping*:
1. pcqypcqy - Julebryg
2. madpierre06 - Robust Porter / Hoppy Saison...half and half.
3. Motabika- Salty dik ale
4. Bribie G - Tooths 1950s XXX ale
5. Time01
6. Liam_Snorkel - saison with black peppercorns
7. giatuprs - TBD
8. Earle - Christmas Spiced Saison
9. Evoo4u - Smoked Porter
10. Ciderman - Tassie Wild Dark Saison
11. ballantyne - XPA Session Gose
12. Angus - imperial porter cause summer
13. Parks - Mango Chili Saison (it's got a little chilli kick, soz pierre!)
14. crowmanz - I dunno
15. Benken25 - saison cube aléatorie
16. Seehuusen - Thinking Blueberry Hefe, it's been a few years since I brewed it last.
17. Zorco - Something Moist
18. Nickxb - Something else
19. GibboQLD - Russian Imperial Kombucha
20. Aydos - **** knows
21. Cummy
22. Scotty Mack - Pilsner/Belgian Ale
23. Winkle - Biere de Ble Noir (Black Buckwheat Witbiere)
24. Radshoes - Banana Cider

*Reserves:*
1. Randai - Tooheys 1922 Bulk/XXX

*Side Swaps:*
Madpierre06 - have 2 each of Stout, ESB'd American Wheat, and American Blonde to swap...and probably 3 each of both my swap beers to swap for those who want one of each from swap.
evoo4u - I'll take one each please MP. Offering Oatmeal Stout; Smoked Porter variation; APA (Simcoe & Amarillo); Julebryg. *NOTED Roger I'll grab IPA, APA, Stout, Porter. *

Arriving what day:
*Thursday *- won't be available, please make you're own arrangements.

*Friday*.
Winkles - (We'll probably roll up on Friday and visit a few former classmates since I went to Thulimbah SS for awhile back when TV was a novelty).
pcqypcqy
madpierre06 - gonna be doing a bit of a 'Mike and Mal' thingy for a couple days, any suggestions welcome, speshully to find some fresh fruit off the orchards

*Saturday*
Seehuusen, probably head off mid morning from the Sunny Coast.
evoo4u - around 2pm

*Catered dinner Saturday night:*
Nachos/burritos with pork chilli, guacamole, chips/flatbread, sourcream, etc. BYO chilli sauce. $10/head

1. pcqypcqy +1
2. evoo4u
3. parks + 4 (3 kids so if chili not separate just +1)
4. Liam_snorkel 
5. Winkle + 1
6. Benken25
7. madpierre06
8. Earle

Angus -
I'll be bringing meatballs but no sauce.
Or maybe just balls but no meat and no sauce.


----------



## pcqypcqy

OK all, the quoting has gotten a little hectic so I've transferred this over to a shared spreadsheet to keep track of everything. 

Link is here: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1QJCZhtkNq3HbZ1jkbNsq_U_51SMveMK-y19n7M4EutI/edit?usp=sharing

I'm going to be quite ruthless in that if you haven't confirmed via the spreadsheet or this thread that you'll be attending, I am going to take you off the swap list and bump up the reserves. We've had issues with this in the past, so we don't want to be waiting around until everyone is half cut waiting for somene to arrive (who never does) and then attempting to do the swap. This isn't fair on us, or the reserves who miss out.

Deadline for confirming attendance is COB 24th November.

To keep things simple, there will be a catered dinner available for $10/head, which will be nachos/burritos with a pork mince chilli (i.e. texan style chilli, not spicy chilli). If you want to bring food to share outside of this, that's up to you, however only those paying the $10 will be catered for. I'd recommend that other brought food is more of an entree / snack.


----------



## crowmanz

pcqypcqy said:


> OK all, the quoting has gotten a little hectic so I've transferred this over to a shared spreadsheet to keep track of everything.
> 
> Link is here: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1QJCZhtkNq3HbZ1jkbNsq_U_51SMveMK-y19n7M4EutI/edit?usp=sharing



Engineers and their spreadsheets


----------



## Liam_snorkel

I also came here to say this ^
NEERRRDDD

Confirming my attendance & one meal ticket, arriving Sat.
(I don't have write access to the spreadsheet)


----------



## pcqypcqy

Liam_snorkel said:


> I also came here to say this ^
> NEERRRDDD
> 
> Confirming my attendance & one meal ticket, arriving Sat.
> (I don't have write access to the spreadsheet)



Try again now.

If it's not in a spreadsheet, it never happened.


----------



## Bribie G

Arriving Saturday about two to three ish.
*1 meal ticket. pay cash on day???*
Bringing curry entree and a selection of growlers etc.

Sunday breakfast at Stanthorpe Maccas (have to be at my son's 30th in Redcliffe for lunch).


----------



## pcqypcqy

Bribie G said:


> Arriving Saturday about two to three ish.
> *1 meal ticket. pay cash on day???*
> Bringing curry entree and a selection of growlers etc.
> 
> Sunday breakfast at Stanthorpe Maccas (have to be at my son's 30th in Redcliffe for lunch).



Yep, cash on the day. Please put it all in the spreadsheet if you can Bribie G. Just click on the link and you should be able to type it all in. Let me know if you don't have write access.


----------



## Radshoes

REMOVING MYSELF SO THAT I AM NOT REMOVED BY THE SPREADSHEET - THAT SOUNDS LIKE A TERRIBLE WAY TO DIE.

RANDAI YOU'RE UP!


NOTE: ~750ml PET bottles ONLY

*Swapping*:
1. pcqypcqy - Julebryg
2. madpierre06 - Robust Porter / Hoppy Saison...half and half.
3. Motabika- Salty dik ale
4. Bribie G - Tooths 1950s XXX ale
5. Time01
6. Liam_Snorkel - saison with black peppercorns
7. giatuprs - TBD
8. Earle - Christmas Spiced Saison
9. Evoo4u - Smoked Porter
10. Ciderman - Tassie Wild Dark Saison
11. ballantyne - XPA Session Gose
12. Angus - imperial porter cause summer
13. Parks - Mango Chili Saison (it's got a little chilli kick, soz pierre!)
14. crowmanz - I dunno
15. Benken25 - saison cube aléatorie
16. Seehuusen - Thinking Blueberry Hefe, it's been a few years since I brewed it last.
17. Zorco - Something Moist
18. Nickxb - Something else
19. GibboQLD - Russian Imperial Kombucha
20. Aydos - **** knows
21. Cummy
22. Scotty Mack - Pilsner/Belgian Ale
23. Winkle - Biere de Ble Noir (Black Buckwheat Witbiere)
24. Randai - Tooheys 1922 Bulk/XXX

*Reserves:*
1. 

*Side Swaps:*
Madpierre06 - have 2 each of Stout, ESB'd American Wheat, and American Blonde to swap...and probably 3 each of both my swap beers to swap for those who want one of each from swap.
evoo4u - I'll take one each please MP. Offering Oatmeal Stout; Smoked Porter variation; APA (Simcoe & Amarillo); Julebryg. *NOTED Roger I'll grab IPA, APA, Stout, Porter. *

Arriving what day:
*Thursday *- won't be available, please make you're own arrangements.

*Friday*.
Winkles - (We'll probably roll up on Friday and visit a few former classmates since I went to Thulimbah SS for awhile back when TV was a novelty).
pcqypcqy
madpierre06 - gonna be doing a bit of a 'Mike and Mal' thingy for a couple days, any suggestions welcome, speshully to find some fresh fruit off the orchards

*Saturday*
Seehuusen, probably head off mid morning from the Sunny Coast.
evoo4u - around 2pm

*Catered dinner Saturday night:*
Nachos/burritos with pork chilli, guacamole, chips/flatbread, sourcream, etc. BYO chilli sauce. $10/head

1. pcqypcqy +1
2. evoo4u
3. parks + 4 (3 kids so if chili not separate just +1)
4. Liam_snorkel 
5. Winkle + 1
6. Benken25
7. madpierre06
8. Earle

Angus -
I'll be bringing meatballs but no sauce.
Or maybe just balls but no meat and no sauce.


----------



## Liam_snorkel

I have removed Radshoes from the spreadsheet and bumped Randai up


----------



## ballantynebrew

REMOVING MYSELF 

Next in line please update cheers - nanas


NOTE: ~750ml PET bottles ONLY

*Swapping*:
1. pcqypcqy - Julebryg
2. madpierre06 - Robust Porter / Hoppy Saison...half and half.
3. Motabika- Salty dik ale
4. Bribie G - Tooths 1950s XXX ale
5. Time01
6. Liam_Snorkel - saison with black peppercorns
7. giatuprs - TBD
8. Earle - Christmas Spiced Saison
9. Evoo4u - Smoked Porter
10. Ciderman - Tassie Wild Dark Saison
11. 
12. Angus - imperial porter cause summer
13. Parks - Mango Chili Saison (it's got a little chilli kick, soz pierre!)
14. crowmanz - I dunno
15. Benken25 - saison cube aléatorie
16. Seehuusen - Thinking Blueberry Hefe, it's been a few years since I brewed it last.
17. Zorco - Something Moist
18. Nickxb - Something else
19. GibboQLD - Russian Imperial Kombucha
20. Aydos - **** knows
21. Cummy
22. Scotty Mack - Pilsner/Belgian Ale
23. Winkle - Biere de Ble Noir (Black Buckwheat Witbiere)
24. Randai - Tooheys 1922 Bulk/XXX

*Reserves:*
1. 

*Side Swaps:*
Madpierre06 - have 2 each of Stout, ESB'd American Wheat, and American Blonde to swap...and probably 3 each of both my swap beers to swap for those who want one of each from swap.
evoo4u - I'll take one each please MP. Offering Oatmeal Stout; Smoked Porter variation; APA (Simcoe & Amarillo); Julebryg. *NOTED Roger I'll grab IPA, APA, Stout, Porter. *

Arriving what day:
*Thursday *- won't be available, please make you're own arrangements.

*Friday*.
Winkles - (We'll probably roll up on Friday and visit a few former classmates since I went to Thulimbah SS for awhile back when TV was a novelty).
pcqypcqy
madpierre06 - gonna be doing a bit of a 'Mike and Mal' thingy for a couple days, any suggestions welcome, speshully to find some fresh fruit off the orchards

*Saturday*
Seehuusen, probably head off mid morning from the Sunny Coast.
evoo4u - around 2pm

*Catered dinner Saturday night:*
Nachos/burritos with pork chilli, guacamole, chips/flatbread, sourcream, etc. BYO chilli sauce. $10/head

1. pcqypcqy +1
2. evoo4u
3. parks + 4 (3 kids so if chili not separate just +1)
4. Liam_snorkel 
5. Winkle + 1
6. Benken25
7. madpierre06
8. Earle

Angus -
I'll be bringing meatballs but no sauce.
Or maybe just balls but no meat and no sauce.[/QUOTE]


----------



## earle

Looking forward to trying some of the historical brews.


----------



## Bribie G

I'll be bringing some hysterical ones as well.


----------



## pcqypcqy

Added a tab for the side swaps - apologies for leaving this off. I've tried to copy the info across, but I'll let you guys sort that one out yourselves as it'll get messy.


----------



## Siderman

I’m swapping. Beer made and bottled. Alan is transporting beers for me. Not attending.


----------



## Insensate

I would love to still swap if a spot is available. I wasn’t able to attend which is why I pulled out, but could take my beers down?


----------



## madpierre06

Insensate said:


> I would love to still swap if a spot is available. I wasn’t able to attend which is why I pulled out, but could take my beers down?



Can transport 'em if needed mate....shot me a PM and add yourself to list. Prettyy sure there's a spot there.


----------



## evoo4u

Insensate - I reckon you can fill recently vacated Spot 11. I'll leave it to you to update the spreadsheet.

NOTE: ~750ml PET bottles ONLY

*Swapping*:
1. pcqypcqy - Julebryg
2. madpierre06 - Robust Porter / Hoppy Saison...half and half.
3. Motabika- Salty dik ale
4. Bribie G - Tooths 1950s XXX ale
5. Time01
6. Liam_Snorkel - saison with black peppercorns
7. giatuprs - TBD
8. Earle - Christmas Spiced Saison
9. Evoo4u - Smoked Porter
10. Ciderman - Tassie Wild Dark Saison
11. Insensate - ?
12. Angus - imperial porter cause summer
13. Parks - Mango Chili Saison (it's got a little chilli kick, soz pierre!)
14. crowmanz - I dunno
15. Benken25 - saison cube aléatorie
16. Seehuusen - Thinking Blueberry Hefe, it's been a few years since I brewed it last.
17. Zorco - Something Moist
18. Nickxb - Something else
19. GibboQLD - Russian Imperial Kombucha
20. Aydos - **** knows
21. Cummy
22. Scotty Mack - Pilsner/Belgian Ale
23. Winkle - Biere de Ble Noir (Black Buckwheat Witbiere)
24. Randai - Tooheys 1922 Bulk/XXX

*Reserves:*
1. 

*Side Swaps:*
Madpierre06 - have 2 each of Stout, ESB'd American Wheat, and American Blonde to swap...and probably 3 each of both my swap beers to swap for those who want one of each from swap.
evoo4u - I'll take one each please MP. Offering Oatmeal Stout; Smoked Porter variation; APA (Simcoe & Amarillo); Julebryg. *NOTED Roger I'll grab IPA, APA, Stout, Porter. *

Arriving what day:
*Thursday *- won't be available, please make you're own arrangements.

*Friday*.
Winkles - (We'll probably roll up on Friday and visit a few former classmates since I went to Thulimbah SS for awhile back when TV was a novelty).
pcqypcqy
madpierre06 - gonna be doing a bit of a 'Mike and Mal' thingy for a couple days, any suggestions welcome, speshully to find some fresh fruit off the orchards

*Saturday*
Seehuusen, probably head off mid morning from the Sunny Coast.
evoo4u - around 2pm

*Catered dinner Saturday night:*
Nachos/burritos with pork chilli, guacamole, chips/flatbread, sourcream, etc. BYO chilli sauce. $10/head

1. pcqypcqy +1
2. evoo4u
3. parks + 4 (3 kids so if chili not separate just +1)
4. Liam_snorkel 
5. Winkle + 1
6. Benken25
7. madpierre06
8. Earle

Angus -
I'll be bringing meatballs but no sauce.
Or maybe just balls but no meat and no sauce.


----------



## earle

pcqypcqy said:


> Added a tab for the side swaps - apologies for leaving this off. I've tried to copy the info across, but I'll let you guys sort that one out yourselves as it'll get messy.


Maybe put the link to the spreadsheet in your signature bar. That way it gets repeated everytime you post - easier to find.


----------



## madpierre06

Siderman said:


> I’m swapping. Beer made and bottled. Alan is transporting beers for me. Not attending.



Fixed on the sheet.


----------



## pcqypcqy

Hopefully that's done, though if others like me have turned the signatures off in their view then they won't see it. I'll just plug it every few posts.


----------



## Randai

pcqypcqy said:


> Hopefully that's done, though if others like me have turned the signatures off in their view then they won't see it. I'll just plug it every few posts.


Hey just to clarify, how do I tell the "house paddock" so I am not parking there. Since the directions say "no parking in the house paddock", I don't think I could spot that.


----------



## pcqypcqy

Randai said:


> Hey just to clarify, how do I tell the "house paddock" so I am not parking there. Since the directions say "no parking in the house paddock", I don't think I could spot that.



You'll see when you're there. There'll be signs.


----------



## Bribie G

It's the one with the Italian pots of petunias and the guinea pigs running around. I'll be parking as near to the bush as possible - I take it there are trees to pee behind / hang onto while peeing?

Don't forget to put your devices forward one hour and your calendars forward 15 years.


----------



## Randai

pcqypcqy said:


> You'll see when you're there. There'll be signs.


Cool, numpties like me need directions.



Bribie G said:


> It's the one with the Italian pots of petunias and the guinea pigs running around. I'll be parking as near to the bush as possible - I take it there are trees to pee behind / hang onto while peeing?
> 
> Don't forget to put your devices forward one hour and your calendars forward 15 years.



Got it, watch out for the squeaking fur balls.


----------



## pcqypcqy

We maintain qld time there. We're a little enclave.


----------



## evoo4u

pcqypcqy said:


> We maintain qld time there. We're a little enclave.



Do we need passports?


----------



## pcqypcqy

evoo4u said:


> Do we need passports?



Just constant radio comms with the local artillery battery.


----------



## earle

Do we need to watch out for guerrillas as we cross the border? Or just hairy-backed homebrewers?


----------



## Cummy

Sorry, something has come up and I can't make the swap. I could send a beer to make numbers if necessary, but I think it would be more fair to guys that can make the effort to make it to the swap. Let me know either way. Gutted I can't make it, as the last


----------



## madpierre06

Cummy said:


> Sorry, something has come up and I can't make the swap. I could send a beer to make numbers if necessary, but I think it would be more fair to guys that can make the effort to make it to the swap. Let me know either way. Gutted I can't make it, as the last



I'd say numbers aren't gonna make the 24 now anyways, so do a beer (speshully if it's as good as last time) and there'll be someone who'll transport it for ya. What side o' Brissie you on?


----------



## Insensate

Thanks for the offer earlier mad Pierre. I’m more than happy to drop my beers off and pick up the swaps obviously. I’m in Bardon Northside, where abouts are u madpierre?

I also can’t seem to edit the google doc to add my name in. :-(


----------



## madpierre06

Insensate said:


> Thanks for the offer earlier mad Pierre. I’m more than happy to drop my beers off and pick up the swaps obviously. I’m in Bardon Northside, where abouts are u madpierre?
> 
> I also can’t seem to edit the google doc to add my name in. :-(



Added you to it at spot 11 mate, jujst let me know your beer so can update it....Stafford Htrs is the go. Shoot me a PM when you're ready to drop over.


----------



## earle

pcqypcqy said:


> We maintain qld time there. We're a little enclave.


Is enclave another word for cult?


----------



## earle

Cummy said:


> Sorry, something has come up and I can't make the swap. I could send a beer to make numbers if necessary, but I think it would be more fair to guys that can make the effort to make it to the swap. Let me know either way. Gutted I can't make it, as the last


Yeah, as MP said it's pretty unlikely that we'll have the full 24 so even if you can't make it if you're still keen to be in the actual swap someone can probably take your beers down and back. The closer we are to 24 swapper the better I reckon, more different beers to try. At least then you can console yourself about missing the event by having some of the swap beers, and participating in the tasting thread if you want.


----------



## earle

Also would be a good idea for guys not in the swap but attending to add themselves to the bottom of the spreadsheet if they want to go in on the $10 communal dinner.


----------



## Randai

Should ping the people who have put their name down but not confirmed. Such as

@Zorco @Motabika @angus_grant @benken25 @seehuusen @GibboQLD @Aydos 
Yall still coming to the christmas case swap?

Look at the spread sheet and confirm if you wanna come or not and drop out otherwise. Cheers.
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1QJCZhtkNq3HbZ1jkbNsq_U_51SMveMK-y19n7M4EutI/edit#gid=0


----------



## benken25

I cant edit the spreadsheet on my mobile but i am still swapping still attending and still want food dammit


----------



## Randai

benken25 said:


> I cant edit the spreadsheet on my mobile but i am still swapping still attending and still want food dammit


How many foods do you want? I've put 1 there.


----------



## pcqypcqy

Randai said:


> How many foods do you want? I've put 1 there.


Ben could probably go 2.

Is Nikohl coming? If so, make it 3.


----------



## evoo4u

Just looking at the spreadsheet, and there are 23 swappers.

I'm about to bottle my Julebryg this afternoon, but could use PETs, to fill in the missing spot? The benefit being that I get to bring home two of everything.  Unless anyone else already has a batch in PETs...


----------



## Aydos

I'm going to have to pull out, even if I put a brew down today it wouldn't be ready in time. I've been a bit tied with our new addition to the family.

Sorry guys for the late notice


Ps I tried updating the spreadsheet but it just errored out on me.

Aydos


----------



## evoo4u

Aydos said:


> I'm going to have to pull out, even if I put a brew down today it wouldn't be ready in time. I've been a bit tied with our new addition to the family.
> 
> Sorry guys for the late notice
> 
> 
> Ps I tried updating the spreadsheet but it just errored out on me.
> 
> Aydos




I just updated the spreadsheet, to remove you. Sorry you can't come.


----------



## evoo4u

I'll definitely PET the Julebryg then. Anyone else for a second entry in the swap now that we're down to 23 again???


----------



## Bribie G

Aydos said:


> I'm going to have to pull out, even if I put a brew down today it wouldn't be ready in time. I've been a bit tied with our new addition to the family.
> 
> Sorry guys for the late notice
> 
> 
> Ps I tried updating the spreadsheet but it just errored out on me.
> 
> Aydos


Bugger, and I'd been working on getting real buff for you. Hmmm pizza time.


----------



## Bribie G

Im brewing tomorrow. Might do a quick Uk SB and see if I can squeeze it through in time.


----------



## madpierre06

evoo4u said:


> I'll definitely PET the Julebryg then. Anyone else for a second entry in the swap now that we're down to 23 again???



I'll see what I can come up with, as I'm already doing a 50/50 swap lot...doesn't matter if it's not ready to drink straight away anyways. Might pitch anjother Porter thingy onto the cake when I bottle off the one I've got here to bottle, or probably better to reuse the saison cake this time of year..

Will chuck another Saison down Monday, it can go in if needed...a red rye chubbly version.


----------



## evoo4u

I've just updated "the word" ( https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1QJCZhtkNq3HbZ1jkbNsq_U_51SMveMK-y19n7M4EutI/edit?usp=sharing ) to show my second swap beer, and to remove my Julebryg from the side-swap list.


----------



## Bribie G

Not sure if my blonde ale (mashing right now) will be ready so I won't put it on any lists, but if it's ready by then I'll bring it up on spec. With oxygenation it may well be ready to bottle by the weekend and could be useful fodder beer just to bring along on my trip (spending a couple of days up near Bribie Island as well).


----------



## madpierre06

I'll be putting a different saison down tomoirrow....I reckon there's one for sure withdrawal coming up, will make it ready to go for the swap.


----------



## Aydos

Bribie G said:


> Bugger, and I'd been working on getting real buff for you. Hmmm pizza time.


I was looking forward to catching up with everyone again, this will be the first one I have missed for years [emoji24]


----------



## benken25

pcqypcqy said:


> Ben could probably go 2.
> 
> Is Nikohl coming? If so, make it 3.


Just the 1 please mate


----------



## pcqypcqy

evoo4u said:


> I'll definitely PET the Julebryg then. Anyone else for a second entry in the swap now that we're down to 23 again???



I've been wondering about this, I figure we give it a few more days for the drop outs to occur before jumping in with second swaps. But if you've got beer ready to go and you're keen, maybe pencil yourself in on the reserves list and note it's your second beer and we can bump it up to the main list after the deadline (COB this friday from memory).


----------



## evoo4u

pcqypcqy said:


> ... I figure we give it a few more days for the drop outs to occur before jumping in with second swaps. But if you've got beer ready to go and you're keen, maybe pencil yourself in on the reserves list and note it's your second beer and we can bump it up to the main list after the deadline (COB this friday from memory).



Done. I've taken my second brew off the main list and put it in the reserves.


----------



## pcqypcqy

evoo4u said:


> Done. I've taken my second brew off the main list and put it in the reserves.



Nice new PET's I hope Roger?


----------



## earle

pcqypcqy said:


> I've been wondering about this, I figure we give it a few more days for the drop outs to occur before jumping in with second swaps. But if you've got beer ready to go and you're keen, maybe pencil yourself in on the reserves list and note it's your second beer and we can bump it up to the main list after the deadline (COB this friday from memory).



@Motabika @seehuusen @Zorco @GibboQLD @Cummy 

Looks like the whip has been cracked. Need to confirm this week.


----------



## evoo4u

It was quite revealing how some pets from previous swaps had gone very hard around the base, while others were quite flexible. All my new Coopers ones, also a few pre-used (and pre-loved  ) ones I had were VERY carefully vetted and for those which failed muster, there's a large bin-full to go to the big pet resting place in the sky.


----------



## pcqypcqy

earle said:


> @Motabika @seehuusen @Zorco @GibboQLD @Cummy
> 
> Looks like the whip has been cracked. Need to confirm this week.


PM's were sent.


----------



## GibboQLD

earle said:


> @Motabika @seehuusen @Zorco @GibboQLD @Cummy
> 
> Looks like the whip has been cracked. Need to confirm this week.





pcqypcqy said:


> PM's were sent.


Sorry fellas, completely forgot I hadn't got around to updating the thread a month or two ago -- between the new job and some family stuff going on, I'm not going to have a chance to make it out for the swap, let alone brew anything decent in the time I have left.

My spot is up for grabs.


----------



## seehuusen

Jebus, I'm away for just over a week and the thread has doubled in size/pages to read...

Thanks Liam for the headsup, I've confirmed my attending 
(will still arrive Saturday, but may leave the coast on Friday as we have friends in Applethorpe)


----------



## earle

Looks like only 2 left to confirm @Zorco @Motabika 

That's 17 confirmed in the swap with another two on the reserve/second swap beer list


----------



## Zorco

Zorco Confirmed


----------



## Zorco

NOTE: ~750ml PET bottles ONLY

*Swapping*:
1. pcqypcqy - Julebryg
2. madpierre06 - Robust Porter / Hoppy Saison...half and half.
3. Motabika- Salty dik ale
4. Bribie G - Tooths 1950s XXX ale
5. Time01
6. Liam_Snorkel - saison with black peppercorns
7. giatuprs - TBD
8. Earle - Christmas Spiced Saison
9. Evoo4u - Smoked Porter
10. Ciderman - Tassie Wild Dark Saison
11. Insensate - ?
12. Angus - imperial porter cause summer
13. Parks - Mango Chili Saison (it's got a little chilli kick, soz pierre!)
14. crowmanz - I dunno
15. Benken25 - saison cube aléatorie
16. Seehuusen - Thinking Blueberry Hefe, it's been a few years since I brewed it last.
17. Zorco - *Mega Multistrain Belgian Blonde Strong Ale*
18. Nickxb - Something else
19. GibboQLD - Russian Imperial Kombucha
20. Aydos - **** knows
21. Cummy
22. Scotty Mack - Pilsner/Belgian Ale
23. Winkle - Biere de Ble Noir (Black Buckwheat Witbiere)
24. Randai - Tooheys 1922 Bulk/XXX

*Reserves:*
1. 

*Side Swaps:*
Madpierre06 - have 2 each of Stout, ESB'd American Wheat, and American Blonde to swap...and probably 3 each of both my swap beers to swap for those who want one of each from swap.
evoo4u - I'll take one each please MP. Offering Oatmeal Stout; Smoked Porter variation; APA (Simcoe & Amarillo); Julebryg. *NOTED Roger I'll grab IPA, APA, Stout, Porter. *

Arriving what day:
*Thursday *- won't be available, please make you're own arrangements.

*Friday*.
Winkles - (We'll probably roll up on Friday and visit a few former classmates since I went to Thulimbah SS for awhile back when TV was a novelty).
pcqypcqy
madpierre06 - gonna be doing a bit of a 'Mike and Mal' thingy for a couple days, any suggestions welcome, speshully to find some fresh fruit off the orchards

*Saturday*
Seehuusen, probably head off mid morning from the Sunny Coast.
evoo4u - around 2pm

*Catered dinner Saturday night:*
Nachos/burritos with pork chilli, guacamole, chips/flatbread, sourcream, etc. BYO chilli sauce. $10/head

1. pcqypcqy +1
2. evoo4u
3. parks + 4 (3 kids so if chili not separate just +1)
4. Liam_snorkel 
5. Winkle + 1
6. Benken25
7. madpierre06
8. Earle

Angus -
I'll be bringing meatballs but no sauce.
Or maybe just balls but no meat and no sauce.


----------



## pcqypcqy

Zorco said:


> Zorco Confirmed



Cheers mate. My boss says you brew at work for the social club?


----------



## evoo4u

That list which Zorco just posted (2 above this one) is out-of-whack with the spreadsheet. Could be confusing.


----------



## pcqypcqy

evoo4u said:


> That list which Zorco just posted (2 above this one) is out-of-whack with the spreadsheet. Could be confusing.



Spreadsheet is master.


----------



## Zorco

pcqypcqy said:


> Cheers mate. My boss says you brew at work for the social club?



I don't brew at work and the social club is taking a break, but I have been bringing in a few ales to share; mainly to show my appreciation to someone or the team.

The mini kegs are in circulation with people who are keen for take-aways for their weekend.


----------



## pcqypcqy

We're nearly there everyone, thanks for filling out the spreadsheet. 

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1QJCZhtkNq3HbZ1jkbNsq_U_51SMveMK-y19n7M4EutI/edit?usp=sharing

Just need to confirm what beers @nickxb and @Insensate are swapping, and if @Motabika is coming or not.

There are now 5 free spots (potentially 6), so happy for people to start listing their second swaps on the main list. It also looks like I do not need to eat a hat, which is a relief.


----------



## madpierre06

pcqypcqy said:


> We're nearly there everyone, thanks for filling out the spreadsheet.
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1QJCZhtkNq3HbZ1jkbNsq_U_51SMveMK-y19n7M4EutI/edit?usp=sharing
> 
> Just need to confirm what beers @nickxb and @Insensate are swapping, and if @Motabika is coming or not.
> 
> There are now 5 free spots (potentially 6), so happy for people to start listing their second swaps on the main list. It also looks like I do not need to eat a hat, which is a relief.



Just for knowsies in advance, around what time are you likely to be there on the Friday mate? Without knowing for absolutely sure, I reckon there's very little chance of Motabika showing...he seems to have dropped off the social media map.


----------



## pcqypcqy

madpierre06 said:


> Just for knowsies in advance, around what time are you likely to be there on the Friday mate? Without knowing for absolutely sure, I reckon there's very little chance of Motabika showing...he seems to have dropped off the social media map.



Still not 100% sure, but it'll be day time when I arrive. Let's say not before 4?


----------



## Siderman

madpierre06 said:


> Just for knowsies in advance, around what time are you likely to be there on the Friday mate? Without knowing for absolutely sure, I reckon there's very little chance of Motabika showing...he seems to have dropped off the social media map.



Yep he got the shits with someone and missed the last swap. If he hasn’t confirmed by now he ain’t coming.


----------



## Insensate

I’m definitely swapping thanks guys! I’ve got a zombie dust clone fermenting out Now.


----------



## madpierre06

Insensate said:


> I’m definitely swapping thanks guys! I’ve got a zombie dust clone fermenting out Now.



I'll send you a PM mate with my address and phone details to get that over here.


----------



## winkle

Beer is bottled should be about 4.4% abv after bottle conditioning, a fair bit lighter in % abv and colour than desired (that'll teach me to tweak a already solid recipe for something like this). Still it should be a nice, easy drinkinking, slightly tart, breakfast witbier.


----------



## Randai

Yeah the beer will be bottle soon and should be around 4.3-4.4% abv depending after bottle conditioning. I actually have bought some tooheys old to bring along and if the tooheys 1922 XXX is done carbonating, would be interesting to do a side by side. I have no clue if they'll taste similar.


----------



## pcqypcqy

Righto, preemptively I've taken Motabika off the list and put Madpierre's second beer on the list. @nickxb just needs to confirm his beer.

With he and evoo4u's second swaps, we're looking at 20 bottles each currently.

List will be frozen at COB today.


----------



## Siderman

I’m taking my beers over to Alan’s today. How many swappers?


----------



## pcqypcqy

Siderman said:


> I’m taking my beers over to Alan’s today. How many swappers?



20 at this stage, but it may change. I'd take as many as you have just in case, and you'll get your spares back (or can arrange side swaps).


----------



## earle

Siderman said:


> I’m taking my beers over to Alan’s today. How many swappers?


It'll be locked down this afternoon but if you're dropping to Alan's before then I would pack 21 - looks like 20 at this stage but 21 if Motabika makes a reappearance.

If you're not attending you don't always get your spares back.


----------



## winkle

I'll bring a couple of the Keg King gas bottle valves with me, I can vaguely remember someone asking if work "stocked" them at the last Swap.


----------



## Randai

Also many props/thanks to @madpierre06 and @evoo4u for double swapping. 

Also wtf is up with all the saisons, to me its looking like dark beer + saisons swap.


----------



## pcqypcqy

Randai said:


> Also many props/thanks to @madpierre06 and @evoo4u for double swapping.
> 
> Also wtf is up with all the saisons, to me its looking like dark beer + saisons swap.



Fashion I guess. I'm looking forward to the new England IPA swap, though that would annoy as many people as it would impress I imagine.


----------



## seehuusen

Just wondering about guest taps? Does anyone have a double setup perhaps?
Do I bring a keg, or some growlers? (I don't have a portable setup)

Looking forward to catching up with you all, only 1 week now


----------



## Liam_snorkel

I'll bring a spare bronco tap, there should be some gas around


----------



## crowmanz

I'll also chuck some spare bronco or Pluto guns in. I'll have a soda stream for dispense.


----------



## earle

seehuusen said:


> Just wondering about guest taps? Does anyone have a double setup perhaps?
> Do I bring a keg, or some growlers? (I don't have a portable setup)
> 
> Looking forward to catching up with you all, only 1 week now


If you bring a keg you could just put it in a plastic rubbish bin with some ice. Sounds like there'll be gas and some spare taps.


----------



## seehuusen

Wicked, thanks gents. Will be bringing a keg of my barrel aged flanders brown then [emoji108][emoji481][emoji16]


----------



## Insensate

Hey guys, I have a bit of a question. I left it a bit late putting on the beer to ferment out. It’s been on for 10 days now and I need to have it bottled on Tuesday. 
My question is would I be better of just leaving it and let the yeast keep cleaning up or cold crash it for the last few days .. 

What do u guys reckon?


----------



## seehuusen

Have you got the dry hop in yet?


----------



## seehuusen

Kegged and on gas, smelled great straight out of the barrel [emoji108]


----------



## Randai

Insensate said:


> Hey guys, I have a bit of a question. I left it a bit late putting on the beer to ferment out. It’s been on for 10 days now and I need to have it bottled on Tuesday.
> My question is would I be better of just leaving it and let the yeast keep cleaning up or cold crash it for the last few days ..
> 
> What do u guys reckon?


Hard to say, have you measured the SG a couple times to see if its stable or not? I totally have beers that have finished fermenting within 10 days, but I do routinely use starters and measure the SG to see if its stable.
Though I have had bigger beers that have taken longer


----------



## Randai

seehuusen said:


> Kegged and on gas, smelled great straight out of the barrel [emoji108]
> 
> View attachment 110011


Holy shit that sounds good. Man I feel I should be upping my game then.

Wonder if I should bring my keg of aged barley-ish wine. Though I have a feeling at 8.6% it might get messy quick. Thoughts all?


----------



## Zorco

seehuusen said:


> Kegged and on gas, smelled great straight out of the barrel [emoji108]
> 
> View attachment 110011


Seriously cool


----------



## Insensate

seehuusen said:


> Have you got the dry hop in yet?



Yeh mate got that in early it’s been in for 6 days or so


----------



## madpierre06

Remember fellas, I still have some of my No. 2 swap beers (the 50/50) lot to swap for the blokes who want to try both beers...i.e. whatever you get in the main swap, I can do a side swap so you can grab one of the other. Details in 'side swaps' tab on the sheet.


----------



## seehuusen

Insensate said:


> Yeh mate got that in early it’s been in for 6 days or so


I normally add dry hop towards the very end of active fermentation, 6 days on that would be ok I would've thought. Gravity reading as mentioned before should settle your worries. 

Hey, worst case, bottle it towards the end of the week, I'm sure there be enough other beers too sample while this one carbs up.


----------



## nickxb

Ok sorry for the delay guys. I have updated my beer. Its a Barrel Aged (rum) Imperial American Amber Ale.


----------



## nickxb

seehuusen said:


> Just wondering about guest taps? Does anyone have a double setup perhaps?
> Do I bring a keg, or some growlers? (I don't have a portable setup)
> 
> Looking forward to catching up with you all, only 1 week now



I will have 1 tap free on my jockey box if you want it.


----------



## seehuusen

nickxb said:


> I will have 1 tap free on my jockey box if you want it.



Sounds great Nick, cheers! 
Do I need to bring a bin of ice as well? or just some bags of ice for your box?
(I just bought something to dispense with from Martin at AHB, but a tap would be grand)


----------



## nickxb

seehuusen said:


> Sounds great Nick, cheers!
> Do I need to bring a bin of ice as well? or just some bags of ice for your box?
> (I just bought something to dispense with from Martin at AHB, but a tap would be grand)



No probs. A bag of ice would be good. Thanks.


----------



## seehuusen

easy as mate, will chuck my keg in the big esky and fill with ice


----------



## pcqypcqy

I will have a co2 bottle with a spare disconnect fitting. Will probably be a ball lock.


----------



## earle

Label is sorted


----------



## Bribie G

My laser printer ran out of toner so I can't do labels this year. Do we just put our possie number on the cap? Assuming that our number in the queue won't change.


----------



## earle

Bribie G said:


> My laser printer ran out of toner so I can't do labels this year. Do we just put our possie number on the cap? Assuming that our number in the queue won't change.


Yep, numbers on the caps (even if you've got labels - makes swap master Parks cranky otherwise ). Numbers won't change.


----------



## madpierre06

earle said:


> Label is sorted



Keen to try this after the 4 Pines version last couple of years.


----------



## earle

madpierre06 said:


> Keen to try this after the 4 Pines version last couple of years.


Did you get to taste the 4 pines one?


----------



## madpierre06

earle said:


> Did you get to taste the 4 pines one?



Yeah mate, and loved it. Lovely beer.


----------



## seehuusen

Off Topic:

I was just talking to Liam about chillies, and me trying to get hold of some reeper seeds... I'm curious, is there any other chilli freaks coming to the swap?
I've got seeds I could bring with me if anyone is keen on swapping for something else?

I'm currently growing: Big Jim, Jalapeno, Yellow Ghost chilli, Chocolate Habanero and Pasilla chile which you can sun-dry and make mole from!


----------



## angus_grant

So the expected has happened and I can't make it to the swap. My beers will be bottled Wednesday night. 
I'll drop off to someone's place Thursday night if someone can transport then down and bring my swap beers back. I'll pick them up sometime next week. 
[emoji24]


----------



## Parks

#clangus


----------



## angus_grant

^ #reported


----------



## crowmanz

So I bottled my Saison on Sunday, will be bottled conditioned but didn't do a cold crash so there will be heaps of Tassie wild yeast mountain field 1 (same yeast I used at last swap) in suspension or caked on the bottom. Probably good if you like the yeast and want to culture it up.


----------



## pcqypcqy

If anyone has coriander growing, can they please bring it for the chilli?

Also don't forget to bring some chilli sauce if you have some (and I know most of you do )


----------



## pcqypcqy

And the chilli is officially on. 4kg pork mince, cumin, coriander, smoked paprika, slow cooked in passata and stock.


----------



## Randai

pcqypcqy said:


> And the chilli is officially on. 4kg pork mince, cumin, coriander, smoked paprika, slow cooked in passata and stock.


So just to confirm, we are bringing our own bits to turn the lovely chilli into something of our own creation? Such as chips, wraps, whatever.


----------



## seehuusen

pcqypcqy said:


> If anyone has coriander growing, can they please bring it for the chilli?
> Also don't forget to bring some chilli sauce if you have some (and I know most of you do )



Our coriander has just gone to seed, but there should be enough to entertain those into the soapy herb 
I'll bring a bunch down for ya


----------



## angus_grant

Is anybody able to transport my beers down and swap beers back?
I can drop mine to your place tomorrow night, or Saturday morning.


----------



## madpierre06

angus_grant said:


> Is anybody able to transport my beers down and swap beers back?
> I can drop mine to your place tomorrow night, or Saturday morning.



If you can't find anyone mate, I can meet you halfway somewhere tomorrow arvo/evening, cos you know I'm over near Perry's. I head off Friday, is all.


----------



## nickxb

angus_grant said:


> Is anybody able to transport my beers down and swap beers back?
> I can drop mine to your place tomorrow night, or Saturday morning.



I am in Salisbury if that's close enough? Happy to help transport your beers.


----------



## angus_grant

Awesome, thanks guys. 
I'm in rochedale south so Salisbury is much closer. I'll pm you nick. 

Thanks anyway Pierre. 
I always imagine you twirling a pencil thin French moustache when posting on AHB.


----------



## earle

Randai said:


> So just to confirm, we are bringing our own bits to turn the lovely chilli into something of our own creation? Such as chips, wraps, whatever.


@pcqypcqy


----------



## Parks

Looking wet this weekend - do we bring gum boots or wellingtons to NSW?


----------



## earle

Parks said:


> Looking wet this weekend - do we bring gum boots or wellingtons to NSW?


Thongs or flip flops?


----------



## crowmanz

Pots or middys?


----------



## madpierre06

angus_grant said:


> Awesome, thanks guys.
> I'm in rochedale south so Salisbury is much closer. I'll pm you nick.
> 
> Thanks anyway Pierre.
> I always imagine you twirling a pencil thin French moustache when posting on AHB.




Ohh hhohh hhohh hhohhhhhhh!


----------



## bradsbrew

Parks said:


> Looking wet this weekend - do we bring gum boots or wellingtons to NSW?





earle said:


> Thongs or flip flops?





crowmanz said:


> Pots or middys?


Gumboots
Thongs
Pots


----------



## madpierre06

bradsbrew said:


> Pots



I saw what you did there...that's just plain nasty mate.


----------



## evoo4u

bradsbrew said:


> Gumboots
> Thongs
> Pots



Hampshire gate
_Taranaki gate
slap
cocky's gate
bogan gate
running gate
machinery gate
Queensland gate_
Lazy Joe
?


----------



## madpierre06

Potgate

What happens when old hands with a nasty streak tell swap newcomers to bring a pot for sampling.


----------



## crowmanz

Surely better than pintgate or bootgate


----------



## madpierre06

crowmanz said:


> Surely better than pintgate or bootgate



Seemingly inevitable outcome anyways. Alkways......bring a 5oz glass!!!!!


----------



## crowmanz

Bottled Sunday, carb levels showing Tuesday, fridged for taste testing Wednesday. Maybe the beer had lower to go than 1004.


----------



## madpierre06

Really looking forward to this one mate, have had a few of the Tssie beers.....so good.


----------



## Beersuit

Guys im sorry to say that I'm gunna have to give this swap a miss, first in years. I' going to have to stay home and look after a 10 month old terrorist and drink a whole bottle of iambic to myself. 
It will be sad to miss Liam getting upset wgen someone plays the Courtney Barnett l.p. in full, drinknig Bribie's historical beers and watching the long haired host swat the boring embers away from his straw bail house. 
Hope you mob have a good night.


----------



## Randai

madpierre06 said:


> Potgate
> 
> What happens when old hands with a nasty streak tell swap newcomers to bring a pot for sampling.



Man I am going to go ogedei khan on the sampling.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ögedei_Khan#Character


----------



## pcqypcqy

Just to confirm, dinner is all included for the $10. I have wraps, chips, chilli, corn, guacamole, and black beans all sorted. Only thing you need to bring is optional chilli sauce if you've made some and coriander if you happen to have any in the garden.


----------



## pcqypcqy

Directions for those that don't spreadsheet:


----------



## pcqypcqy

madpierre06 said:


> Seemingly inevitable outcome anyways. Alkways......bring a 5oz glass!!!!!



I took a schooner to my first swap. A pot seems like a good size after that.


----------



## earle

crowmanz said:


> Surely better than pintgate or bootgate


Maybe still not too late for a bulk buy?


----------



## earle

Or is this what we're looking forward to?


----------



## Randai

pcqypcqy said:


> I took a schooner to my first swap. A pot seems like a good size after that.


Schooner is too much?


----------



## evoo4u

*Breakfast supplies:*
I'll have beef snags, mushrooms and baked beans.

Not knowing what facilities you have, is there anything we should bring? Shelter against rain, lanterns, shovels, flintstones?


----------



## winkle

Slight change of plan for us, we'll get there Saturday mid morning-ish (now working Friday :/ ). Will bring bread and something for breakfast.


----------



## fattox

Is anyone coming from up near North Lakes way? I have a mate up that way who has an esky of mine that needs picking up, if someone is able to get it on the way through he's at Kallangur. Let me know?


----------



## Bribie G

Bringing curry as afternoon snack because I love making the stuff. Limited to one chefs ladle per serve over one ladle rice to prepare tastebuds for the mighty texmex.

I'll bring a bottle of cock brand sauce. Paper plates and forks.


----------



## Bribie G

evoo4u said:


> *Breakfast supplies:*
> I'll have beef snags, mushrooms and baked beans.
> 
> Not knowing what facilities you have, is there anything we should bring? Shelter against rain, lanterns, shovels, flintstones?


I'm bringing a couple of $8 Bunnings resin chairs for thee and me and leaving them there for future weddings, christenings etc that the host may be running at the place. I've already left several around the country. I'd guess if anyone with a hatchback, wagon or truck is coming then they might bring one as well, so seating for all at future farm events. 

How are the shelter arrangements... need tarps?


----------



## evoo4u

Bribie G said:


> How are the shelter arrangements... need tarps?



I just had a perv of the property using Google Earth, and it looks like a biggish shed is there. David?


----------



## Bribie G

Ahhhh Shedddddddddd


----------



## pcqypcqy

Everyone should aim to be self sufficient for bedding/tents etc.

Bring a chair, a (small) glass, eating gear, etc. Dinner should be largely plate free, but if you opt for nachos then you'll want something, ditto for the various snacks on offer. I'll have a smattering of paper stuff but plan on bringing your own.

Wet weather plan is to retreat into the cabin, and I have tarps we'll set up as well, so should be good for that side of things.

I have a two burner cook top, and a 4 burner bbq to hest up whatever, and for the breakfast.


----------



## pcqypcqy

Randai said:


> Schooner is too much?


Just fill your own and ration yourself. People tend to be generous when pouring, and it's a long day....


----------



## earle

pcqypcqy said:


> Just fill your own and ration yourself. People tend to be generous when pouring, and it's a long day....


What, so no quaffing pints of Belgian Quad???? What's Kiwi Dave going to drink?


----------



## Liam_snorkel

If it's your first swap, it's tradition to bring your favourite glass regardless of its size.


----------



## earle

Liam_snorkel said:


> If it's your first swap, it's tradition to bring your favourite glass regardless of its size.


Is this one ok?


----------



## Bribie G

Would the dirt section of the road that goes off the Bruxner Hwy to Join Mt. Lindesay Rd be ok for a normal car in the rain? Would save me doing a big dog leg through Tenterfield.

ed: clarification - Bryan's Gap Road if you are familiar with it.


----------



## evoo4u

pcqypcqy said:


> I have a two burner cook top, and a 4 burner bbq to hest up whatever, and for the breakfast.



Is anyone planning to take some eggs, bread or whatever?

I already have yippee beans (aka bakedbeans) snags and mushrooms, but can also bring eggs, bacon, bread, butter etc. We don't wish to run short do we (the "Royal We")


----------



## madpierre06

evoo4u said:


> Is anyone planning to take some eggs, bread or whatever?
> 
> I already have yippee beans (aka bakedbeans) snags and mushrooms, but can also bring eggs, bacon, bread, butter etc. We don't wish to run short do we (the "Royal We")



I'll bring a doz eggs, some bacon,a loaf bread...just gojung for a doulton royal wee.


----------



## Randai

madpierre06 said:


> I'll bring a doz eggs, some bacon,a loaf bread...just gojung for a doulton royal wee.


I can bring bacon and eggs. Since that just screams breakfast to me.


----------



## earle

I picked up a small pack of bacon to bring. Figure if we all bring something there'll be enough to go around. Will grab some bread or rolls on the way down.


----------



## Parks

I will bring something to complement brekky and snacks for Saturday. Might grab some wraps for bacon and egg wraps.

I'll bring some BBQ sauce too. I'm sure there will be some chilli sauce left over from Saturday.


----------



## earle

Don't forget your ten dollarydoos for dinner. Is this legal tender over the border?


----------



## madpierre06

I'm covered. 






And why does this computer eep rotating photos when I want to load 'em.


----------



## madpierre06

Or is it my shout?


----------



## pcqypcqy

Bribie G said:


> Would the dirt section of the road that goes off the Bruxner Hwy to Join Mt. Lindesay Rd be ok for a normal car in the rain? Would save me doing a big dog leg through Tenterfield.
> 
> ed: clarification - Bryan's Gap Road if you are familiar with it.


Not familiar with that section, only ever had a Swift when driving that way so was never game to try it.

Mt Lindesay Rd from T'field is pretty good though, and they've been progressively sealing it so there's only a few km of dirt now.


----------



## winkle

earle said:


> Is this one ok?


Perfect!


----------



## pcqypcqy

evoo4u said:


> Is anyone planning to take some eggs, bread or whatever?
> 
> I already have yippee beans (aka bakedbeans) snags and mushrooms, but can also bring eggs, bacon, bread, butter etc. We don't wish to run short do we (the "Royal We")



Sounds like it'll work out. I was going to bring some bacon and eggs, hopefully there's a bit of bread around and bbq sauce by the sounds, and maybe some wraps leftover from dinner.


----------



## Randai

Yeah got 1kg of bacon and a dozen eggs coming with me.


----------



## Parks

madpierre06 said:


> I'm covered. View attachment 110078
> 
> 
> 
> And why does this computer eep rotating photos when I want to load 'em.








I got my dinner sorted!


----------



## crowmanz

I've got a vego chilli going at the moment to go with dinner. I'll try to make some hommus tomorrow night if I get time. Will have mushies and 2 X 1kg of hash browns for breaky.


----------



## Zorco

Mega MultiStrain Belgian Blonde Strong Ale bottled. Going bottle conditioning for the first time in a swap.

Wey Pils base, OG 1076 - FG 1009

1x WLP510, 1x WLP500, 1x WLP530, 1x WLP570, 1x WLP545

third cube into my fermentasaurus with this yeast blend.

Not sure the bottles will get the entire blend but hoping you do - tis' the plan.

* Recipe is accidentally delicious... yeast coming to expiry and they all needed some sugary love.


----------



## winkle




----------



## Bribie G




----------



## Bribie G

My Biofined keg of SMASHY McSMASHFACE (BB pale / Citra) is ready and sitting on -1. Will pick up ice on the way. 

I've got bronco tap, but no gas.. will there be a central "keg point" where kegs can be topped up with gas as we go?


----------



## Randai

Yeah I am bringing a keg of old ale/something around that ale, as well, I have a pluto gun but no gas, though its fully carbonated.


----------



## pcqypcqy

Bribie G said:


> My Biofined keg of SMASHY McSMASHFACE (BB pale / Citra) is ready and sitting on -1. Will pick up ice on the way.
> 
> I've got bronco tap, but no gas.. will there be a central "keg point" where kegs can be topped up with gas as we go?




I'll bring a manifold and some line to go with my bottle.

Byo disconnects.


----------



## winkle

madpierre06 said:


> I'm covered. View attachment 110078
> 
> 
> 
> And why does this computer eep rotating photos when I want to load 'em.


Ahh $2 sheep racing, the glory days of currency.


----------



## fattox

I'll bring a squealer of quad - I think I learnt this lesson last time bringing a growler (I was trying to get people drunk alright).

If people are ultra stuck and worried about dirt roads I'll be coming from Toowoomba way with my 4wd

Also planning on bringing a cob loaf made with a good chunk of cherrywood smoked rauchmalt and homemade bacon. Will probably bake the bread in the morning and cook up the filling out there.

Nobody coming via North Lakes?


----------



## fattox

Will there be xxxx heavy tins on a star picket out front?


----------



## crowmanz

I'm guessing there is no tv for the ashes day night test or the rugby league World cup final?


----------



## madpierre06

Keep an eye out for when this one opens.


----------



## madpierre06




----------



## Batz

Have a good one guys, and stay dry.


----------



## pcqypcqy

crowmanz said:


> I'm guessing there is no tv for the ashes day night test or the rugby league World cup final?



It's called ABC Local radio. Saves arguments as well about which Courtney Barnett album we'll play next.



madpierre06 said:


> View attachment 110096



Alan, I'm brewing this morning, should be on he road by 2pm and should be there by 4pm.


----------



## pcqypcqy

Batz said:


> Have a good one guys, and stay dry.View attachment 110097



Hope everyone has good flies/tarps for their tents:


----------



## crowmanz

pcqypcqy said:


> It's called ABC Local radio. Saves arguments as well about which Courtney Barnett album we'll play next.



Ah on the wireless!

I've got to say I haven't had a listen to Courtney's latest collab album with Kurt Vile but I'm sure it is as amazing as her debut album.


----------



## pcqypcqy

madpierre06 said:


> Keep an eye out for when this one opens.
> 
> View attachment 110095



We might have that with dinner tonight, what do you reckon?


----------



## madpierre06

pcqypcqy said:


> It's called ABC Local radio. Saves arguments as well about which Courtney Barnett album we'll play next.
> 
> 
> 
> Alan, I'm brewing this morning, should be on he road by 2pm and should be there by 4pm.




Sweet mate, I'm planning on turning up at about 5 to 4. Which means I'll probably be there about 3.30....it's just a thing.  I'll have cans in the sky, so won't be lonely.


----------



## madpierre06

pcqypcqy said:


> We might have that with dinner tonight, what do you reckon?



Yeah, trouble is there's at least one other bloke who knopws what's in it.


----------



## madpierre06

"On the road againnnn, out the gate an' I'm on the road againnnn"


----------



## earle

madpierre06 said:


> Yeah, trouble is there's at least one other bloke who knopws what's in it.


----------



## pcqypcqy

madpierre06 said:


> Yeah, trouble is there's at least one other bloke who knopws what's in it.


They're welcome to join us tonight.


----------



## earle

Swap bottles all re all labelled ready. These are the spares - all the swap ones are PET.


----------



## pcqypcqy

earle said:


> Swap bottles all re all labelled ready. These are the spares - all the swap ones are PET.



Poor Parks, you nearly gave him a heart attack


----------



## pcqypcqy

Righto, I'm officially off. Will be here by 4, though I think it's just Madpierre coming tonight.

I'll be out of range so make sure you have the directions sorted before you leave. It's fairly straightforward.

There's limited internet out here so you might not be able to use your phones to navigate.

If you get really stuck, try our farm mobile which is 0490 388 357. Can't guarantee we'll hear it, and it's out of credit so I won't be able to call you back.

See you all tomorrow.


----------



## earle

pcqypcqy said:


> Poor Parks, you nearly gave him a heart attack


Haha, knew it would need explanation. And just because i like living in the edge the champagne bottles have a higher dose of carbing sugar. It's not like they're ikea flip tops though.


----------



## Liam_snorkel

fattox said:


> Also planning on bringing a cob loaf made with a good chunk of cherrywood smoked rauchmalt and homemade bacon. Will probably bake the bread in the morning and cook up the filling out there.



This sounds incredible, don't **** it up


----------



## Zorco

Cosdog southbound to friends at 1745.. see you there tommoz.

Hope the impish stout aged nicely


----------



## Liam_snorkel

Bribie G said:


> Would the dirt section of the road that goes off the Bruxner Hwy to Join Mt. Lindesay Rd be ok for a normal car in the rain? Would save me doing a big dog leg through Tenterfield.
> 
> ed: clarification - Bryan's Gap Road if you are familiar with it.



I'll be going that way (from Iluka via Lismore) so if you get stuck I'll be able to skull drag you out with a snatch strap. What car do you have?


----------



## Liam_snorkel

Zorco said:


> Hope the impish stout aged nicely


Same! I think I packed a bottle too


----------



## Parks

Anyone else ******* excited!

This is the real xmas for me [emoji3]


----------



## Bribie G

Liam_snorkel said:


> I'll be going that way (from Iluka via Lismore) so if you get stuck I'll be able to skull drag you out with a snatch strap. What car do you have?


Mazda 2.
However I did a bit of dirt on the way into Lismore today at some roadworks and it didn't like it at all.. will do the Tenterfield loop... probably just add an extra 20 mins.

PS Lismore has Aldi with Liquor if you are interested in some exotic ales etc. Currently some Germans in stock.


----------



## winkle

We'll see you there, after a pit-stop or two around Thulimbah, lunchish.


----------



## Zorco

Parks said:


> View attachment 110113
> 
> 
> Anyone else ******* excited!
> 
> This is the real xmas for me [emoji3]


Is that a double drink holder next to your bed?

Turn that esky 180 degrees, mount tv to your ceiling....


----------



## Bribie G

As far as comms are concerned I reckon it's a dead zone there. Hopefully we will all emerge Sunday Morning. Setting off late morning Banana time.


----------



## earle

Parks said:


> View attachment 110113
> 
> 
> Anyone else ******* excited!
> 
> This is the real xmas for me [emoji3]


Troy, are you so excited that you slept out in the car last night?

Also, I note your Christmas colour theme in the bedding there.


----------



## madpierre06

The serenity’s pretty damn fine here, there are no comms, and trust pesky’s directions. Cop ya later.


----------



## Parks

Liston cemetery doesn’t have any reviews yet...


----------



## Bribie G

Heading off around 11, enclave time, arriving probably before 2 ish with curry.


----------



## fattox

Liam_snorkel said:


> This sounds incredible, don't **** it up


Piece of shit loaf fucked me around and took way too long to bake so i made chipotle cheese dip with chorizo and bacon


----------



## Zorco

Well first of the crew to hit the radio waves tonight as my gorgeous wife collected me.... Some might say preventing potential calamity

One of the most amazing parts of the world that's for sure. 

Cheers Dave and swappers


----------



## angus_grant

Damn it, I missed Parks in his little black thing....


----------



## benken25




----------



## benken25

Another great swap


----------



## madpierre06

benken25 said:


> Another great swap



True, true.


----------



## Randai

Thanks for my first swap guys and gal. I shot off early this morning as I had probably one of the worst hang overs I have had in a good long time and honestly just felt like a good shower and a proper pass out some where.

I think the array of beers I've sampled from everyone is absolutely out standing, too good it seems for my weak self control.

Thanks David for the hosting in an awesome location.


----------



## earle

Agree, another great swap. Thanks again to @pcqypcqy 

Also have a couple of things that were left behind. Parks, the seal is yours. Not sure if the pressure sprayer was Nicks?


----------



## seehuusen

Thanks everybody for making this a cracker swap, and to Dave for putting up with us all and sharing his piece of paradise


----------



## pcqypcqy

Cheers all. I'll start the tasting thread tomorrow if no one has done it yet.


----------



## benken25

pcqypcqy said:


> Cheers all. I'll start the tasting thread tomorrow if no one has done it yet.


Have you even checked the spreadsheet?


----------



## spog

Looks like a good time was had by all.
Jealous.


----------



## evoo4u

Ditto the above, and love the photos. Thanks again to pcqypcqy for putting up with us. 

In return, I though it only fair to help rid your property of some of your ticks. 2 met their doom on-site this morning, and a further 6 or 7 after departing your place. You have productive ground for the little blighters!


----------



## nickxb

earle said:


> Agree, another great swap. Thanks again to @pcqypcqy
> 
> Also have a couple of things that were left behind. Parks, the seal is yours. Not sure if the pressure sprayer was Nicks?



I knew I would forget something. Thanks for grabbing it. Where are you based?


----------



## earle

nickxb said:


> I knew I would forget something. Thanks for grabbing it. Where are you based?


Toowoomba mate. Whereabouts are you?


----------



## pcqypcqy

benken25 said:


> Have you even checked the spreadsheet?



ha ha c#$t, got me. Earle is too organised for me.


----------



## nickxb

earle said:


> Toowoomba mate. Whereabouts are you?



Brisbane. Anyone coming down this way soon?


----------



## pcqypcqy

nickxb said:


> Brisbane. Anyone coming down this way soon?



Whereabouts Brisbane? 

I'm going to the airport Monday night so MIGHT be able to drop it in. 

Otherwise there's usually someone from up here doing a trip down, could maybe drop it somewhere useful for yo.


----------



## Bribie G

Thanks for the swap. Great time had. Left some items and hope they come in handy including the bottle of Sheaf stout. Also I got the tick of approval.
Hahaha


----------



## evoo4u

Bribie G said:


> Also I got the tick of approval.
> Hahaha
> View attachment 110202



Wot, only one? I found on the drive home the little blighters were moving up to my upperbody, and I'd just feel a tiny itch, which upon investigation was a bloody tick about to settle in. I don't think I have any more on me, but the tally was about 8 all up. All clothing now in the machine just waiting for a sunny day to switch it on and drown any which remain.

They sure pack a punch for such a tiny thing. Maybe if we keep on going there, we'd build up an immunity!


----------



## pcqypcqy

evoo4u said:


> Wot, only one? I found on the drive home the little blighters were moving up to my upperbody, and I'd just feel a tiny itch, which upon investigation was a bloody tick about to settle in. I don't think I have any more on me, but the tally was about 8 all up. All clothing now in the machine just waiting for a sunny day to switch it on and drown any which remain.
> 
> They sure pack a punch for such a tiny thing. Maybe if we keep on going there, we'd build up an immunity!



I been bit plenty of times and it doesn't get any better. Even if you get them straight away, I still get some flu-like symptoms for a few hours and it's itchy as anything for a while.


----------



## nickxb

pcqypcqy said:


> Whereabouts Brisbane?
> 
> I'm going to the airport Monday night so MIGHT be able to drop it in.
> 
> Otherwise there's usually someone from up here doing a trip down, could maybe drop it somewhere useful for yo.



Salisbury - near the end of the Ipswich Motorway. If you could grab it that would be awesome, otherwise I will get it another time.


----------



## pcqypcqy

nickxb said:


> Salisbury - near the end of the Ipswich Motorway. If you could grab it that would be awesome, otherwise I will get it another time.



This might be possible. Will pm you if I can do it.


----------



## Randai

evoo4u said:


> Wot, only one? I found on the drive home the little blighters were moving up to my upperbody, and I'd just feel a tiny itch, which upon investigation was a bloody tick about to settle in. I don't think I have any more on me, but the tally was about 8 all up. All clothing now in the machine just waiting for a sunny day to switch it on and drown any which remain.
> 
> They sure pack a punch for such a tiny thing. Maybe if we keep on going there, we'd build up an immunity!


Yeah I've found one, but I am paranoid that I must have missed them somewhere because of the sheer number you've had roger.


----------



## winkle

Bribie G said:


> Thanks for the swap. Great time had. Left some items and hope they come in handy including the bottle of Sheaf stout. Also I got the tick of approval.
> Hahaha
> View attachment 110202


I scored a couple as well, and a sucidal leech latched onto me when I had a piss at very late o'clock


----------



## pcqypcqy

The leeches were suprisingly absent, usually it only takes a little bit of dew in the morning to bring them out, especially in the longish grass.

You would certainly know by now if you had a big tick on you, it would hurt lot buggery and you'd probably be feeling the paralysis effects. Sounds suspiciously similar to a hangover though......


----------



## Liam_snorkel

I only found two ticks, and neither had bitten yet. I must taste awful.


----------



## earle

I thought they looked like your bog basic cattle ticks, rather than paralysis ticks. Could be wrong though.


----------



## earle

Randai said:


> Thanks for my first swap guys and gal. I shot off early this morning as I had probably one of the worst hang overs I have had in a good long time and honestly just felt like a good shower and a proper pass out some where.
> 
> I think the array of beers I've sampled from everyone is absolutely out standing, too good it seems for my weak self control.
> 
> Thanks David for the hosting in an awesome location.


Rookie mistake, now you know why we were all making jokes about glass size in the lead up. With so many beers on hand, a small glass helps to keep things in check.


----------



## pcqypcqy

paralysis. I have large vet bills to prove it.


----------



## earle

nickxb said:


> Brisbane. Anyone coming down this way soon?


I might be heading down Friday arvo. PM me with your address and I'll see what I can work out. What suburb do you work in?


----------



## earle

pcqypcqy said:


> paralysis. I have large vet bills to prove it.


Bugger. I pulled a few off but only one had latched on. Must have got it off reasonably quickly as no ill effects other than a bit of a raised irritated spot.

The little arseholes were climbing all over the outside of the mesh on my tent. Threw it out when I got home cause the thing leaked too much, also to prevent transferring ticks to my yard.

Sounds like we're really selling it well as a potential venue to return to for a future swap.


----------



## pcqypcqy

earle said:


> Bugger. I pulled a few off but only one had latched on. Must have got it off reasonably quickly as no ill effects other than a bit of a raised irritated spot.
> 
> The little arseholes were climbing all over the outside of the mesh on my tent. Threw it out when I got home cause the thing leaked too much, also to prevent transferring ticks to my yard.
> 
> Sounds like we're really selling it well as a potential venue to return to for a future swap.



Winter swap.


----------



## Liam_snorkel

pcqypcqy said:


> Winter swap.


we'll need a bigger fire


----------



## pcqypcqy

Liam_snorkel said:


> we'll need a bigger fire



Bring your chainsaws and we'll do some timber getting.


----------



## crowmanz

Got any couch trees?


----------



## pcqypcqy

crowmanz said:


> Got any couch trees?



Alas no, but I do have some matching arm chairs that could use a bit of fire.


----------



## seehuusen

must've been my Taj Mahal, coz I didn't get any ticks at all... Perhaps I just lucked out


----------



## evoo4u

> Winter swap.



Around Stanthorpe? Take your ice-skates


----------



## pcqypcqy

evoo4u said:


> Around Stanthorpe? Take your ice-skates



Best time of year to visit.

Though Easter is pretty good as well.


----------



## Randai

earle said:


> Rookie mistake, now you know why we were all making jokes about glass size in the lead up. With so many beers on hand, a small glass helps to keep things in check.


Yeah I am tempted to blame this tick, must have been that thing.... but need a neat little glass like you had Earle.


----------



## madpierre06

pcqypcqy said:


> Bring your chainsaws and we'll do some timber getting.



Didn't we have that conversation regarding the beer/thongs/chainsaw combination t'other day at said case swap?


----------



## evoo4u




----------



## earle

madpierre06 said:


> Didn't we have that conversation regarding the beer/thongs/chainsaw combination t'other day at said case swap?


It's only a problem if it's someone else's chainsaw. If it's your own it's all sweet. What could possibly go wrong?


----------



## pcqypcqy

madpierre06 said:


> Didn't we have that conversation regarding the beer/thongs/chainsaw combination t'other day at said case swap?



What could possibly go wrong?


----------



## madpierre06

Got me thinking of the piccie they used for safety inductions back in the day, fella wearing thongs had kicked end (lenmgthways) of a piece of RHS....big toe was nearly cleanly separated as toe had gone straight into aperture.


----------



## Zorco

Liam_snorkel said:


> we'll need a bigger fire



Requesting a trampoline, no sides.


----------



## winkle

I seem to have someones chair bag, in case they were looking for it.


----------

